# :flag_sg: CanJam Singapore 2016 (20 February - 21 February)



## jude

​ 2015 was a landmark year for CanJam Global! As the personal audio world continues to explode, we held our first ever event outside of North America this past August, in London. And following the incredible success of CanJam London 2015 and CanJam SoCal 2015, we are very excited to announce CanJam Singapore, at the luxurious Pan Pacific Singapore.
  
 Exhibitor interest is sky high, and I already know there'll be several exciting new products that haven't yet been leaked or unveiled. No matter where in the world you're from, you won't want to miss this. It's CanJam. _In Singapore._ Mark your calendars for 20-21 February 2016, you do not want to miss this!
 ​ Save the date and start making your plans now. We can't wait to see you at CanJam Singapore 2016!
  
 ​ *CanJam Singapore 2016 -- the first CanJam in Asia -- is on!*​  ​  *Head-Fi TV's CanJam Singapore 2016 Preview*​  
​
NOTE:  If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.

_CanJam Singapore 2016 Preview - Head-Fi TV _produced by Joseph Cwik and Jude Mansilla​  
 CanJam is heading to Asia for the first time, and here's our sneak peek at just some of the things you can see, hear, and play with at CanJam Singapore 2016. It's taking place February 20-21 at the Pan Pacific Singapore Marina Square, so be sure to check out the video, get your tickets, and be there for all of the personal audio goodness at CanJam Singapore 2016!
  
*Click here* to find out more details about how to get there, and how to register.


----------



## third_eye

*We're absolutely delighted to announce CanJam Singapore 2016! SAVE THE DATE and please be sure to check in to the thread if you plan on attending!*
  
  
*EVENT DETAILS*
  
*CanJam Singapore 2016*
 Pan Pacific Singapore
 7 Raffles Boulevard
 Marina Square
 Singapore 039595
  
_*Saturday, February 20, 2016*_
_9am to 6pm_
  
_*Sunday, February 21, 2016*_
_9am to 5pm_
  
  
*Show Passes*
 Weekend Pass - $40 SGD
 One Day Pass - $30 SGD
  
_Kids 12 and under have Free Admission with an adult pass holder_
  
*Attendee Registration*
 Please register for the event here:
  
 https://www.eventbrite.com/e/canjam-singapore-2016-tickets-18979344731
  
*Exhibitor Registration*
 For companies wishing to exhibit at CanJam Singapore 2016, please contact me via PM (third_eye) or via email: ethan@canjam.org
  
*Press Registration*
 Accredited members of press can register for CanJam Singapore 2016 passes here: 
  
 http://goo.gl/forms/e3HR2GFlHh
  
*Parking*
 Discounted parking passes will be available for S$10. 
  
*Travel*
 The hotel is a luxurious 5 star hotel and is a part of the Marina Square development. With close proximity to shopping, restaurants, and entertainment, the Pan Pacific is ideally located. Please visit the hotel link for more information.
  
 https://www.panpacific.com/en/hotels-resorts/singapore/marina.html
  
*Hotel Discounts*
 We have a limited number of rooms available at a discounted rate of S$300/night which includes a buffet breakfast and Internet. Please use the following link to reserve your rooms:
  
 https://resweb.passkey.com/go/CanJamGlobalAudioTradeshow2015
  
*Get Social*
 Help us spread the word! Stay up to date on all things CanJam:
  
 Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/CanJamGLOBAL/
 Twitter: https://twitter.com/CanJamGlobal


----------



## third_eye

​  ​ ​  ​  ​ ​  ​  ​  ​ ​  ​  ​ ​  
  
  
  

  
  
 1964 Ears
 AAW Technology
 Acoustune
 ACS
 ALO Audio
 Astell&Kern
 Atomic Floyd
 Audeze
 Audioengine
 Audionet
 Audio-Technica
 Aurisonics
 AudioValve
 Auralic
 AV Intelligence
 AV One
 Beyerdynamic
 Brainwavz Audio
 Brimar Audio Labs
 Burson Audio
 Campfire Audio
 Cayin
 Chord Electronics
 Clear Tune Monitors
 ConnectIT
 Cosmic Ears
 Crystal Cable
 Custom Art
 Dita Audio
 Double Helix Cables
 Dunu
 E1 Personal Audio
 Eartech Music
 Effect Audio
 Ei8htball
 Empire Ears
 Eng Siang International
 FiiO
 Final Audio
 Fischer Audio
 FLC Technology
 Fostex
 Headamp Audio
 Hifiman
 HUM
 iFi
 InEarZ
 Jaben
 Jerry Harvey Audio
 Jomo Audio
 Kennerton
 Klipsch
 Labkable Pro Shop
 Lampizator
 Lend Me UR ears
 Lime Ears
 Master & Dynamic
 Meze Headphones
 Music Sanctuary
 MrSpeakers
 Noble Audio
 Norne Audio
 oBravo Audio
 Oppo
 Oriolus
 Pendulumic
 PWaudio
 Questyle
 Radius Earphones
 RHA
 Rhines Custom Monitors
 Sennheiser
 Shure
 Sony
 Sound Affairs
 Soundwave
 STAX
 Stereo Electronics
 Ultrasone
 Unique Melody
 Vsonic
 Whiplash Audio Dynamics
 Woo Audio


----------



## third_eye

Hey everyone, IT'S T-SHIRT TIME! 




Those of you who have ordered t-shirts at our meets and shows before already know this drill.  To reserve your shirt, please reply (post in this thread, do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, the color you want (Black or White) and how many of that size that you want - all separated by pipes. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":
* 
third_eye|L|Black|3
third_eye|S|White|1*

Please note that sizes reflect Asian sizing! 

T-shirts are SGD $30 each, and will be both picked-up and paid-for at the show, though we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts. The deadline for t-shirt orders is noon (12:00p) Singapore (GMT+0), on Monday, February 1.


----------



## third_eye

As part of CanJam Singapore 2016, we are holding a Scavenger Hunt and Giveaway (SHaG), where you can win amazing audio gear!



​


Here's how it works:



 You must pick up a SHaG card at the CanJam Singapore 2015 registration desk. 
 The SHaG card will have the logos of the exhibitors participating in the CanJam SHaG on it.
 As you make your way through CanJam Singapore 2016, make sure to stop by each and every participating exhibitor (again, identified by their logos on the SHaG card). Each SHaG exhibitor you visit will validate their logo on your card after you have performed their suggested task (given a sincere listen/audition at their exhibit, opting in to a list, etc.).
 Once your SHaG card is completely validated by every SHaG exhibitor, please turn it in at the CanJam London 2015 Registration Desk. Your completely validated SHaG card will serve as your valid entry for the SHaG drawing.
 Winners will be chosen at random from the valid entries at the close of the show (Sunday, February 21, 2015 @ 5pm), and prizes will be awarded at that time. Please note that some prizes might be shipped directly by the participating SHaG exhibitors.
 Only one completed SHaG entry card per attendee is allowed.
 There is a maximum of one prize per valid SHaG entry.
 CanJam exhibitors and exhibitor staff are ineligible.

*CanJam Singapore 2016 SHaG Prizes*

*Brainwavz Audio* - XF200, XM5, Hengja, Truss (x2), Blu200
*Dita Audio* - The Answer, The Answer Truth Edition, The Answer Truth Edition Balanced, Auralic Aries Mini Streamer
*Fischer Audio* - Kennerton Magister
*Pendulumic* - Tach T1
*AV One* - RHA M750i
*AAW* - Nebula One In Ear Monitor (x10)
*Meze *- Meze 99 Classics
*Radius* - HP-NHR11K, HP-NEF11R, HP-TW31K, HP-TW41R
*Sennheiser* - Sennheiser Vinyl (10), HD6, HD7, HD8
*Questyle* - QP1R
*Klipsch* - XR8i In Ear Headphones
*Jomo Audio* - Jomo 4 Universals
*Beyerdynamic* - Prize to be confirmed
*Ultrasone * - HFI780
*Sound Affairs *- Pilxir Elementa AC Power Cord
*Music Sanctuary *- 64audio: 2 driver IEM, Custom Art Ei.3 earphone, Effect Audio cable, Empire Ears Olympus IEM cable, Hypno Amplifier, Jomo 3 IEM, PWaudio No. 5 IEM Cabloe, plussound Copper IEM cable
*Echobox* - Finder
*Stereo* - iFi iPurifier 2 (5 units), Noble K10u
*Atomic Floyd *- SuperDARTS Titanium
*Final Audio *- Heaven VIII


----------



## ejong7

Still bitter I'm on the other side of the world at the wrong time (as always except once) but if I cant be there for this I might as well loiter here in the thread.


----------



## Noirkw91

Tickets bought!


----------



## earfonia

Wow great! 
  
 Thanks Team CanJam!


----------



## tassardar

Woot a canjam at my country at last!


----------



## myap2328

Great to see this happening and glad that Singapore is first in Asia, subbed.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

Subbed.


Not sure if I should get the one day or weekend pass as it is right smack in the middle of my exams tho


----------



## gyx11

WOW. Going at all costs.


----------



## 13cashewnuts

Subbed and weekend tickets bought!


----------



## RedTwilight

Awesome!!! Can't believe something this big is coming here!! Subbed!


----------



## Rotijon

BOUT TIME!!!!

 Ill be there. Cant wait to say hi to John Moulton and the Noble Gang


----------



## karloil

Subbed!


----------



## Audiowood

Holy Smoke. I am planning to be there only in April and June next year. I need to change my schedule.
  
 I LOVE SINGAPORE!
  
 Best food, Best Audio shopping, Best Airport, Best Night scene, very low crime rates, healthiest people in the world, least corrupt country in the world, lowest drug abuse in the world 
  
 Wife and kids love Singapore, I normally make a trip there every year and buy tons of educational stuff for my kids at MPH and share it with the local friends/ schools. Their math is very popular here in US...all the smart kids did Singapore math.


----------



## incognitodave

Oh things just got real!  This is great news.


----------



## Malevolent

Wow, this sounds interesting! Might have to reschedule my vacation till right after CanJam. Can't miss this one!


----------



## metalboss

I'll be there damn it :-D


----------



## Psyres

This just threw a wrench into my February plans. Dang it.


----------



## warrenpchi

Wow, everyone is so happy!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I should start making graphics for every city in the world, because clearly CanJam is the key to world peace, and goodwill amongst all of mankind.


----------



## kurochin

warrenpchi said:


> .... because clearly CanJam is the key to world peace, and goodwill amongst all of mankind.


 
  
 At least until we all start arguing about cables again.


----------



## warrenpchi

kurochin said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > .... because clearly CanJam is the key to world peace, and goodwill amongst all of mankind.
> ...


 

 Make cables, not war.


----------



## Audiowood

warrenpchi said:


> Wow, everyone is so happy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Man..  you are very talented in making these logos and I feel like stealing your design and putting on my next CIEM...


----------



## leafs

Support! I'll be there!


----------



## lalala6

Really excited for this! I'm definitely going!


----------



## Pale Rider

Never been, and my girlfriend and i have been looking for a "excuse" to go to Singapore. Not sure she will agree this qualifies, but I sure think so.


----------



## manualvin

Great, signed up!
  
 welcome all to this part of the world and looking forward to which exhibitors are going!


----------



## Sennheiser

Not going to miss this. I'll be there! 
  
@third_eye I'll be needing one of those parking passes!


----------



## Ritvik

Bookmarked! Will sign up when the boss doesn't have one eye on me


----------



## Mattcye10

I'm so hyped for this.
Subbed for future reference.


----------



## third_eye

Quote:
  
  
  


sennheiser said:


> Not going to miss this. I'll be there!
> 
> @third_eye I'll be needing one of those parking passes!


 
  
 Got you covered!


----------



## nepherte

Now all I need is to come up with a good reason for work to send me to Singapore again... Can't be too hard as it worked for Canjam@RMAF


----------



## BrutalLegend

Really hope I can make it for this!


----------



## monkmobile

Awesome!! Gona be my first headfi meet


----------



## roddin

Finally! Definitely going for this.


----------



## ezekiel77

Holy moly! 6 hours drive away, but the closest to home yet!


----------



## raypin

mmmm....wow! Singapore is just 3 1/2 jet hours away from home. Question: 1. Will Audeze have the LCD 4 available for demo? (duh!) 2. Will SENNHEISER have a demo unit for the jesus 'phone? (PLEASE, PRETTY PLEASE!).


----------



## oliverpool

This is great!  I will definitely be there!


----------



## AldenC

How to reserve parking to this place, will be attending  ?


----------



## echineko

Should be fun, count me in


----------



## xuan87

For those not from Singapore, personally I won't worry too much about staying/parking) at Pan Pacific. Singapore is so small anyway and so well connected, either by roads and expressway, or by rail, that no matter where you choose to stay, it's only an hour of cab ride away. And honestly speaking, cab rides in Singapore is one of the cheapest and most readily available in the world, from my experiences studying in the U.S and touring elsewhere.
  
 If anyone here need advice or suggestions, I'm sure the Singapore head-fiers here will be more than glad to help.
  
 The date of this CanJam couldn't be anymore spot on: One week before my annual military reservist/training!


----------



## echineko

ezekiel77 said:


> Holy moly! 6 hours drive away, but the closest to home yet!



Just take a flight la bro, more convenient


----------



## somanydynamos

it' 2 weeks after Chinese New Year
  
 targeting at our angbao money?


----------



## Andykong

Great, we want to bring our new products to the Canjam, where should we make reservation for the event?


----------



## ezekiel77

echineko said:


> Just take a flight la bro, more convenient




Yup, and an excuse to take the wife and kid.


----------



## kurochin

ezekiel77 said:


> Yup, and an excuse to take the wife and kid.


 
  
 Plus the GST refund at the airport.


----------



## FeedingNation

Ooh...this will be the first meet I'll go, so I'm a bit unsure of some stuff...

The $30 pass is needed to enter?


----------



## echineko

kurochin said:


> Plus the GST refund at the airport.


 
 Good point, I totally forgot about that. But then, I'm not planning to get anything, I'm sure nothing will be there to tempt my wallet, right? Right?


----------



## lookingforIEMs

echineko said:


> Good point, I totally forgot about that. But then, I'm not planning to get anything, I'm sure nothing will be there to tempt my wallet, right? Right? :tongue_smile:






Hmmm let's see... jaben sells the JH Layla for ard 4.3k here iirc... that works out to be.... A LOT in gst refunds


----------



## dcph

Do we have a list of the participating manufacturers and/or vendors yet?


----------



## callizer

Wow it's just 1 hour away with plane from my place.

 Jakarta next please? Please? There are a lot of Head-Fiers here in Jakarta.


----------



## warrenpchi

ejong7 said:


> Still bitter I'm on the other side of the world at the wrong time (as always except once) but if I cant be there for this I might as well loiter here in the thread.


 
  
 Lol, you just went to one!  I guess you'll have to wait for CanJam London 2016... first world problems.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  


audiowood said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, everyone is so happy!
> ...


 
  
 Thank you sir!  Actually, hold off on the CIEM thing... I'll explain later.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


sennheiser said:


> Not going to miss this. I'll be there!


 
  
 After waiting years to meet you, I get to see you twice within the span of one year!  Gonna be fantastic!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


raypin said:


> Will SENNHEISER have a demo unit for the jesus 'phone? (PLEASE, PRETTY PLEASE!).


 
  
@Rosmadi Mahmood, sounds like a question for you!
  


andykong said:


> Great, we want to bring our new products to the Canjam, where should we make reservation for the event?


 
  
 Hi Andy, please PM @third_eye with your contact info, and he'll get back to you asap.  Thanks!


----------



## raypin

mmm......yeah, I agree. CanJam logos look smashingly handsome. Kudos to the graphics artist.


----------



## raypin

callizer said:


> Wow it's just 1 hour away with plane from my place.
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta next please? Please? There are a lot of Head-Fiers here in Jakarta.



 


Mmm....No! Hong Kong CanJam is next. Nearer to us . Lol!


----------



## RockaRolla

subbed! always reading about canjam on head-fi, finally get the chance to attend one!


----------



## warrenpchi

raypin said:


> mmm......yeah, I agree. CanJam logos look smashingly handsome. Kudos to the graphics artist.


 

 Thank you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 BTW guys, I've started a Singaporean Head-Fiers Group.
  

  
 From previous CanJams, I've found that such groups are great places to get to know one another, organize surrounding events like group dinners and ad-hoc meets, or just to decide what portable gear we want to bring and share.  There's a link to the group in my sig.  Please consider joining?  Thanks!


----------



## daltonljj

woot woot ... can't wait


----------



## ClieOS

See you guys there!!!


----------



## warrenpchi

Clie!


----------



## Emerpus

Just bought the 2-Day tickets. Now I'll just need the parking ticket


----------



## Andykong

Thanks for the head up, I have PM third_eye before I posted and have line up with him a few hours ago, looking forwards to join the events.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Wooozaaa canjam in asia, looks so yum!


----------



## raypin

mmm...where's the best laksa? Best Hainanese chicken? Singapore chili crab?  Lol! I love to eat. My headfi friends here are planning for the trip. Sorry, just psyched up!


----------



## kazuhikoaikawa

Shiok


----------



## lookingforIEMs

raypin said:


> mmm...where's the best laksa? Best Hainanese chicken? Singapore chili crab?  Lol! I love to eat. My headfi friends here are planning for the trip. Sorry, just psyched up!





I can help u on the laksa but not the other two


Best laksa imo is katong laksa. TO DIE FOR. But most stomachs can't take it hahaha


----------



## third_eye

All of us at Team CanJam are SUPER excited about this event. Please help us spread the word!
  
 Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/CanJamGLOBAL/
 Twitter: https://twitter.com/CanJamGlobal
  
 And yes, for us first time visitors to Singapore we might need a "must visit" list of places to see and food to eat!


----------



## warrenpchi

third_eye said:


> All of us at Team CanJam are SUPER excited about this event. Please help us spread the word!
> 
> Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/CanJamGLOBAL/
> Twitter: https://twitter.com/CanJamGlobal


 
  
 You guys are welcome to use the official graphic if you like.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
  
 BTW, y'all should feel free to use the CJ Sg avatar if you like.  It will be visible on all of your posts dating back to the dawn of time... and it might help people learn about the event in case they are not frequent posters/visitors.


----------



## incognitodave

Speaking as a recent-ish transplant(1+ yr), first timers you are in for a treat! Singapore is truly a remarkable city.
 If you can, make sure to allocate some extra time to visit some of the surround areas. There are really awesome places to visit a few hours away by plane or ferry.


----------



## ben1996hi

Haven't been to a canjam before. Can anyone tell me briefly what its all about? is it a place to buy new headphones or a product release exhibition?


----------



## vnmslsrbms

Man I wish there is going to be one in Hong Kong.  There are a ton of IEM/headphone lovers here, and they need to know more about head-fi!  Though they do tend to stick to Chinese forums.  It would be nice to demo lots of nice stuff without any sales pressure.


----------



## 284033

Looking forward to the Canjam!


----------



## Lceaucx

Awesome! Stoked that CanJam is coming to town.
  
 Feel free to ask for any recommendations on stuff to do, places to go, things to eat, or anything else Singapore related


----------



## raypin

vnmslsrbms said:


> Man I wish there is going to be one in Hong Kong.  There are a ton of IEM/headphone lovers here, and they need to know more about head-fi!  Though they do tend to stick to Chinese forums.  It would be nice to demo lots of nice stuff without any sales pressure.


 
  
 mmm......exactly what I was thinking. HK and China markets are huge. And, did I say, tha HK is just 1 1/2 jet hours away from home?? LOL! If it is in HK, make it KOWLOON-side please. 5-star Mira Hotel would be really nice and easily accessible (and I love the buffet there). And a bit of trivia: Mira is where Edward Snowden hid from the NSA.


----------



## vnmslsrbms

LOL.  


raypin said:


> mmm......exactly what I was thinking. HK and China markets are huge. And, did I say, tha HK is just 1 1/2 jet hours away from home?? LOL! If it is in HK, make it KOWLOON-side please. 5-star Mira Hotel would be really nice and easily accessible (and I love the buffet there). And a bit of trivia: Mira is where Edward Snowden hid from the NSA.


 
 Mira is pretty nice after renovations.  And it's convenient for some luxury shopping too.  I don't know if they are big enough for the convention room style deals though.  Usually the shows are in the Wan Chai Exhibition Center.  That's where the HK AV show was.  Canjam can at least occupy one of the sida halls where the Ivey school is.


----------



## earfonia

third_eye said:


> All of us at Team CanJam are SUPER excited about this event. Please help us spread the word!
> 
> Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/CanJamGLOBAL/
> Twitter: https://twitter.com/CanJamGlobal
> ...


 
  
 You might need a little survival tips as well   Let me start with a simple tip.
  
 For ordering tea and coffee (we call it Kopi), you can use the following app called 'Kopi':
 https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.thoughtmonkeys.kopitiam
  
 In Singapore, when we order tea or coffee, the default is with sugar and milk. To order without milk or sugar is as the following:
 Tea : Tea + sugar + milk
 Tea-O : Tea + sugar (no milk)
 Tea-O-Kosong : Tea (plain, no sugar no milk)
  
 Same goes for kopi (coffee).
 You can see more options in the app.
  
  
 Singaporeans, more tips please


----------



## ezekiel77

earfonia said:


> Singaporeans, more tips please


 
  
 End every sentence with -lah, right?


----------



## lookingforIEMs

ezekiel77 said:


> End every sentence with -lah, right?




No lah.... don't need to say it all the time


----------



## vnmslsrbms

lah


----------



## raypin

mmmm......love, love, love breakfast, Singapore-style: strong black coffee with condensed milk, toasted bread with coco jam and butter and that soft-boiled egg mixed with some spice and black soy sauce. YUM! We love it it here in Manila. It is our go-to eats after a night of partying.......lah! lol!


----------



## earfonia

ezekiel77 said:


> End every sentence with -lah, right?


 
  
 Ha ha ha... right! But not all the time lah...


----------



## kchew

ezekiel77 said:


> End every sentence with -lah, right?


 
  
 Cannot lidat leh, Singlish is more than just "lah", e.g.:
  
I dun have lah. - I really don't have it.

I dun have leh. - For some reason, I don't have it.

I dun have lor. - I wish I had it, but sadly I don't.

I dun have liao. - I used to have it, but I don't anymore.

I dun have ha. - I remind you that I don't have it!

I dun have hor. - Don't look at me; I don't have it.

I dun have mah. - It would help if I had it, but I don't have it.

I dun have meh? - You think I don't have it?

I dun have siah! - I can't freaking believe I don't have it!


----------



## ezekiel77

You win the internet lol.


----------



## RedTwilight

ezekiel77 said:


> End every sentence with -lah, right?


 
  
  Not quite! Each Singlish suffix has it's own nuance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 Dang! Just a bit too slow haha.. Kudos to @kchew


----------



## RedTwilight

Edit: Ooh 600th post!


----------



## Tobias89

And please dont confuse lor with law. Hahahahaha


----------



## ezekiel77

redtwilight said:


> Not quite! Each Singlish suffix has it's own nuance.
> 
> Dang! Just a bit too slow haha.. Kudos to @kchew




Understand lor. Don't-lah liddat. I'm small fry only mah...


----------



## roddin

Whoa. Singlish overload. Haha. Can't imagine company reps getting in the act too. I'd just crack up. 

On a more serious note, any word about the list of companies showcasing their products at CJ sing?


----------



## RedTwilight

roddin said:


> Whoa. Singlish overload. Haha. Can't imagine company reps getting in the act too. I'd just crack up.
> 
> On a more serious note, any word about the list of companies showcasing their products at CJ sing?




Probably will start to come out over the next few days. There *are* a few I'm really hoping to see. (And buy from )


----------



## lookingforIEMs

redtwilight said:


> Probably will start to come out over the next few days. There *are* a few I'm really hoping to see. (And buy from )





Ughem ughem chord mojo


----------



## RedTwilight

lookingforiems said:


> Ughem ughem chord mojo




LOL Tobias89

Ahem Cust*m@rt too


----------



## Audiowood

In Singapore, most use Yes as Can. Sometimes US folks heard as can't - almost the same sound. Singaporean pronounce can't as Kunt
  
 got a US friend who went to Singapore first time and told me a Cab story
  
 Take me to Adelphi, please.
 cab driver : ahhhh.. Can't
 my friend : sorry do I have to take another cab? 
 cab : no no no can't  can't can't ..(he actually meant yes I am going to take you to Adelphi)
 Friend = ok u wanna drop me off now?
 Cab =  doewant to go  ?
 Friend = I wanna go...
 cab = I already told you I can't what (driver meant yes)
 Friend = hahaha u gotta kiddin me.
  
 They finally get to Adelphi. Yes = Can. Can = Can, not can't. if its really can't its say as kunt.


----------



## avitron142

Great! Now that we have a CANJAM in Asia, can we please have one here in New York?


----------



## genuine0077

Asia!!! Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Audio-Omega

At least this one is closer to Australia.


----------



## raypin

mmm.....no its not! Defnitely not. Australia is like.....mmm.......way out there, really way out there in the middle of way out there. Australia is closer to the U.K................you just need to need to ride the elevator that goes through the earth's core where your overlord masters live. That's what Chancellor Cohaagen told me.


----------



## lojay

I second a Canjam in Hong Kong. You can attract a huge market in China as well. Some of us have TOTL rigs (myself included) and are willing to setup a booth at Canjam if permitted.


----------



## prismstorm

Would really like a CanJam in Hong Kong as well! XP


----------



## YoengJyh

OMG!!! F Yeah~!!!!!!


----------



## vtkc

WOW!!! It is on my BIRTHDAY!!! 20th Feb!!! And i live in Singapore too!!! I am so not going to miss this and get myself a birthday gift.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
@third_eye Can I have one parking ticket too please?


----------



## alamakazam

everybody sibei excited siah


----------



## vtkc

alamakazam said:


> everybody sibei excited siah


 
  
 Yep!! Especially me as it falls right on my birthday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope I have birthday discount there when I buy things.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

alamakazam said:


> everybody sibei excited siah




U not excited ah andy


----------



## Raddiqal11

So pumped for this! Right after A levels and before enlistment. So fortunate. Tears of joy


----------



## LunaTikEDM

subbed, interested to go as it's a week after my holiday starts


----------



## raypin

mmm.....here's a practical question that first-time Singapore visitors would probably ask: what is the best/fastest way (including flight arrivals at odd hours/past midnight) from Changi to Pan Pacific venue????


----------



## lookingforIEMs

raypin said:


> mmm.....here's a practical question that first-time Singapore visitors would probably ask: what is the best/fastest way (including flight arrivals at odd hours/past midnight) from Changi to Pan Pacific venue????





A taxi. They're available 24/7 iirc


----------



## ben1996hi

Bought tickets for both days, really hope schiit audio will be there!


----------



## 284033

raypin said:


> mmm.....here's a practical question that first-time Singapore visitors would probably ask: what is the best/fastest way (including flight arrivals at odd hours/past midnight) from Changi to Pan Pacific venue????


 

 Uber. No midnight surcharges.


----------



## Tobias89

Finally got tickets to both days. Hopefully I'll be able to sell my NT6 and save funds to spend there! It'll be horrible if I don't save enought to buy anything at CanJam


----------



## ezekiel77

tobias89 said:


> Finally got tickets to both days. Hopefully I'll be able to sell my NT6 and save funds to spend there! It'll be horrible if I don't save enought to buy anything at CanJam




The attitude you're carrying into Canjam is "looking to get poisoned" lol.


----------



## Tobias89

ezekiel77 said:


> The attitude you're carrying into Canjam is "looking to get poisoned" lol.


 
  
 Haha..I'm really asking for it ain't I. Real excited for Canjam though.


----------



## ejong7

You either soften the blow to your wallet by anticipating poison or get poisonned and dont know what hit you so hard.


----------



## alamakazam

lookingforiems said:


> U not excited ah andy


 
  
 i immune to poison liao 
  
 hope by that time, so stuff that really attract me


----------



## Tobias89

ejong7 said:


> You either soften the blow to your wallet by anticipating poison or get poisonned and dont know what hit you so hard.




Right. And don't need to anticipate coz I know I will be poisoned. Hence my desire to sell this NT6! And become a miser for the next few months!


----------



## Raddiqal11

Hey all! I know you're excited for the event and I'm anticipating many of you to be first time visitors! 
I feel that it's my duty and responsibility to help head-fiers have a pleasant visit as a Singaporean. So please if you have any questions you want answered just shoot me a personal message or quote me in your post. I'll answer to the best of my ability.

I'll also be free for a personal and help contact when CanJam rolls around.

Looking forward to seeing all of you here! Have a nice day


----------



## wongzuohan

Can't wait for this crap!


----------



## third_eye

raddiqal11 said:


> Hey all! I know you're excited for the event and I'm anticipating many of you to be first time visitors!
> I feel that it's my duty and responsibility to help head-fiers have a pleasant visit as a Singaporean. So please if you have any questions you want answered just shoot me a personal message or quote me in your post. I'll answer to the best of my ability.
> 
> I'll also be free for a personal and help contact when CanJam rolls around.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks, might have to take you up on that! We're all very excited for this!


----------



## moedawg140

Even though I will be missing the C.I.F. Championships (my students will perform well without me), I can't miss Singapore!
  
 Looking forward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## Tobias89

Any idea when a list of brands attending Canjam SG will be coming out, and any exclusives? Gotta start saving!


----------



## vtkc

Hope Chord will be there. Wanted to try out their Mojo.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

vtkc said:


> Hope Chord will be there. Wanted to try out their Mojo.



Can't u try at AVONE?


----------



## Audiowood

lookingforiems said:


> Can't u try at AVONE?


 

 Where is AVONE? I would love to swing by there.


----------



## Audiowood

moedawg140 said:


> Even though I will be missing the C.I.F. Championships (my students will perform well without me), I can't miss Singapore!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone there!


 

 We have a 60% chances of meeting again. I am still re-scheduling my SG trip.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

audiowood said:


> Where is AVONE? I would love to swing by there.




AVone is at adelphi. Lendmeurears and jaben are at adelphi too!


----------



## vtkc

lookingforiems said:


> Can't u try at AVONE?




I scared I cannot control myself once I try it. Now I'm quite broke because I'm still recovering fom my 1964 ADEL U12 purchase. By next year 20th Feb, I should have enough money again for Mojo as it is after CNY and it is on my birthday too.


----------



## Tobias89

vtkc said:


> I scared I cannot control myself once I try it. Now I'm quite broke because I'm still recovering fom my 1964 ADEL U12 purchase. By next year 20th Feb, I should have enough money again for Mojo as it is after CNY and it is on my birthday too.


 
  
 That is likely to be the case!


----------



## tassardar

Purchased my one day ticket. Just want to try those manufacturer that has no distributer in the area. This is probably the only chance to audition those gear


----------



## monkmobile

Will 1 day be enough to cover the whole floor?


----------



## ezekiel77

vtkc said:


> I scared I cannot control myself once I try it. Now I'm quite broke because I'm still recovering fom my 1964 ADEL U12 purchase. By next year 20th Feb, I should have enough money again for Mojo as it is after CNY and it is on my birthday too.


 
  
 If you can control yourself you wouldn't be in Head-Fi.


----------



## vtkc

ezekiel77 said:


> If you can control yourself you wouldn't be in Head-Fi.




Haha true true. I hope that 1 day ticket is enough to cover the whole floor except full cans booth. Currently not interested in full cans.


----------



## earfonia

vtkc said:


> I scared I cannot control myself once I try it. Now I'm quite broke because I'm still recovering fom my 1964 ADEL U12 purchase. By next year 20th Feb, I should have enough money again for Mojo as it is after CNY and it is on my birthday too.


 
  
 Better to try as many things as possible when we broke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The condition will help us to manage our spending


----------



## Tobias89

earfonia said:


> Better to try as many things as possible when we broke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 If we're not broke the urge to buy everything that fancies us will be high!
  
 Doesn't help cure the itch though


----------



## earfonia

tobias89 said:


> If we're not broke the urge to buy everything that fancies us will be high!
> 
> Doesn't help cure the itch though


 
  
 Need a scratch?


----------



## TheMiddleSky

raypin said:


> mmm...where's the best laksa? Best Hainanese chicken? Singapore chili crab?  Lol! I love to eat. My headfi friends here are planning for the trip. Sorry, just psyched up!


 
 Singapore is not only about chinese food, there are plenty of nice authentic india food, especially in area called Little India 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 *Feel the experience eat india traditional food (white rice + beef gulai), bare hands, straight on a tray with banana leaf* (Yes, straight on a tray, no plate needed)


----------



## raypin

themiddlesky said:


> Singapore is not only about chinese food, there are plenty of nice authentic india food, especially in area called Little India
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 mmmm...... Limited Indian dishes here (from Indian-owned establishments). Some of my faves:  chicken tikka masala, palak paneer, tandoori chicken, lamb rogan josh, biryani, chicken vindaloo (yes, I can take the heat !) and finish off with a nice, tall glass of mango lassi. YUM! And, since cows are sacred in India, a nice, big, fat American black angus beef burger, double patty, with melted provolone cheese. Hold the lettuce. Hold the tomatoes. Double Yum!
  
 I'll make it a point to visit Little India in SG during CanJam 2016.


----------



## Raddiqal11

themiddlesky said:


> Singapore is not only about chinese food, there are plenty of nice authentic india food, especially in area called Little India
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 True that! But those dishes are quite iconic to Singapore. 
  
 There's Mee Soto at Adam Road Food Centre. A walk away from Botanic Gardens Mrt Station.
  
 A favourite place for foodies is a place called Simpang Bedok on the eastern side of Singapore.There's Spize which serves a large variety of Singaporean food. Go there to try the Hor Fun Daun Opeh. It comes from a tree which Malay calls it Pinang. Not very sure what it is in English. Large serving enough for 2. Take it down with a Giant sized Sirap Selaseh (Rose syrup drink with Basil Seeds, my personal fav).
  
 At the same area there is Badoque. A cafe/restaurant that serves nice fusion food. Pricier than other options though.
 Al-Azhar along Cheong Chin Nam Road, Upper Bukit Timah. My No.1 place since its so close to home. Serves a large variety of dishes but is well-known for their Indian food. Prata, Thosai, Naan, Tandoori Chicken, Chicken Malai, Butter Chicken makes me drool every time. Cost effective too!
  
 One of my family's most recent discoveries is the Salted Egg Crab. Forget the Chilli Crab. This is super savoury and sinful. Available at many places. Most notably Supper Club at Changi Village and Mr Teh Tarik in Jurong West. The sauce is made from Salted Egg. Very creamy with a very rich and unique taste. Crabs are fried before putting them in the sauce.
  
 If you're vegetarian, head down to Little India where it's easier to find restaurants catering specifically vegetarian food. Interestingly there's a vegetarian burger joint! VeganBurg at Eunos serves great food and it's all meat free! Soy-based or mushroom-based patties served with broccoli pops. 
  
 All my recommendations are Halal/Kosher. Though i know those terms are not interchangeable, they have similiar meanings.
  
 That's not all folks! I'm barely scratching the surface. These are just some of my favourites.


----------



## third_eye

tobias89 said:


> Any idea when a list of brands attending Canjam SG will be coming out, and any exclusives? Gotta start saving!


 
  
 We're working on it and will release as soon as we can. And yes, saving would be a good move.....there will be a LOT to see and hear!
  


vtkc said:


> Hope Chord will be there. Wanted to try out their Mojo.


 
  
 That I can confirm 
  


monkmobile said:


> Will 1 day be enough to cover the whole floor?


 
  
 Probably not, unless you only have specific gear to audition in mind. At the last few shows you would have only had about 5-6 minutes at each listening station over the course of the entire 2 days from open to close to cover the entire show.
  


themiddlesky said:


> Singapore is not only about chinese food, there are plenty of nice authentic india food, especially in area called Little India
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I really can't wait. Big foodie here with a soft spot for Indian food.


----------



## ejong7

third_eye said:


> I really can't wait. Big foodie here with a soft spot for Indian food.


 
 And its gonna be spicier and hotter than what you found here in London. It's just your cup of tea Ethan.


----------



## Xdaggersoul

Will try to make time for this event!


----------



## musicphotolife

Sounds like a cool event to attend! Glad that it's coming to my shore!


----------



## raypin

raddiqal11 said:


> True that! But those dishes are quite iconic to Singapore.
> 
> There's Mee Soto at Adam Road Food Centre. A walk away from Botanic Gardens Mrt Station.
> 
> ...


 
  
 mmmmm.......salted egg sauce? Is the  salted egg same as ours (made from  duck eggs)? So, its salted egg plus crabs (soft-shell would be really nice)......mmm.....I think I need to bring my Lipitor with me


----------



## LunaTikEDM

Anyone doing meetups before/during/after the event? Would be quite interesting to meet others with the same interests


----------



## AxelCloris

themiddlesky said:


> Singapore is not only about chinese food, there are plenty of nice authentic india food, especially in area called Little India
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That sounds delectable. Hope I can make it to this show!


----------



## vtkc

lunatikedm said:


> Anyone doing meetups before/during/after the event? Would be quite interesting to meet others with the same interests




Sounds good! Will try to meet-up during show.


----------



## Tobias89

I'm ok with a meet up! Haha. It will be an interesting one!


raddiqal11 said:


> True that! But those dishes are quite iconic to Singapore.
> 
> There's Mee Soto at Adam Road Food Centre. A walk away from Botanic Gardens Mrt Station.
> 
> ...


 
 There just too many types of food here, haha. I love Simpang bedok though. Used to stay around the area, and miss it now!


----------



## echineko

themiddlesky said:


> Feel the experience eat india traditional food (white rice + beef gulai), bare hands, straight on a tray with banana leaf*



Traditional Indian food with beef? Dude, we generally don't even eat beef la, that's mamak food


----------



## Raddiqal11

Daaamn just saw the KSE1500 review by Jude. Sounds pretty freaking interesting! I wonder if he's bringing them here.


----------



## AxelCloris

raddiqal11 said:


> Daaamn just saw the KSE1500 review by Jude. Sounds pretty freaking interesting! I wonder if he's bringing them here.


 
  
 Based on his excitement in the video, I think the surprise would be if he _didn't_ bring them. It sounds like there's something very special in the KSE1500 and I doubt he'd leave it at home if he had a choice.


----------



## Raddiqal11

axelcloris said:


> Based on his excitement in the video, I think the surprise would be if he _didn't_ bring them. It sounds like there's something very special in the KSE1500 and I doubt he'd leave it at home if he had a choice.


 
 Haha agreed. If he come with them, he will become a booth by himself.


----------



## warrenpchi

raddiqal11 said:


> axelcloris said:
> 
> 
> > Based on his excitement in the video, I think the surprise would be if he _didn't_ bring them. It sounds like there's something very special in the KSE1500 and I doubt he'd leave it at home if he had a choice.
> ...


 
  
 If I get one by then, maybe he and I can share a table or something.


----------



## ClieOS

warrenpchi said:


> If I get one by then, maybe he and I can share a table or something.


 
  
 Save a seat for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Maybe Jude should just ask Shure Hong Kong (Shure's Asia main office) to bring it over. They did have a launch event in Singapore when SE846 was released. Surely they won't want to miss out on CanJam?


----------



## kchew

Speaking of tables and seats, would there be space for head-fiers to showcase their rigs? I believe some of the local head-fiers would be more than happy to show off what they have.


----------



## third_eye

kchew said:


> Speaking of tables and seats, would there be space for head-fiers to showcase their rigs? I believe some of the local head-fiers would be more than happy to show off what they have.


 
  
 This is a really good point. We have had mixed success with doing Member Showcase areas at these events. One of the issues is that people who plan to showcase their own rigs have to man their tables for the entire duration of the show (17 hours over 2 days), which might limit their ability to visit and demo products at CanJam. Additionally, most attendees will be focused on the main exhibit spaces so this might limit interest in member rigs. With that said, we are still very much considering a Member Showcase area for CanJam Singapore and if anyone is interested in exhibiting their own gear, please PM me directly.


----------



## Toolman

I'll be there...can't wait. clearing my calendar that weekend haha


----------



## Sherwood

Singapore is a phenomenal country, I encourage all attendees to book some time on either end of the event to enjoy some of its delights.  Sentosa Island, Maxwell St. Hawker Stand, the entire Marina Bay area... lots to love.  It's the only time in my life I've ever turned a corner and been surprised to see a Universal Studios.


----------



## karloil

ticketS purchased (+1 for the wife)
  
 ......on 2nd thought, i should have just let my wife stay at home!


----------



## Toolman

Oh no...my wife thought my most expensive earphones/headphones are like $150, so this is a no-wife zone for me LOL


----------



## ezekiel77

toolman said:


> Oh no...my wife thought my most expensive earphones/headphones are like $150, so this is a no-wife zone for me LOL


 
  
 Lol! Same here.

 Like the other day a non-audiophile buddy showed me the price of the SE846 and said only crazy people will buy it.
  
 "Er... I own the 846..."


----------



## Raddiqal11

My girlfriend appreciates the music that comes out of high end equipment. But she'll still shake her head when I purchase a new pair of iem or headphones. Even though, the earphones she use are those that I give her haha. 
She keeps saying that money is better spent on her.


----------



## karloil

raddiqal11 said:


> She keeps saying that money is better spent on her.




Happy partner = happy life!


----------



## noobandroid

im going covert and quietly arrange this, and tell my babe that I'm going there to meet a "key client" of the company, and when there, I cannot be "contacted" lol


----------



## Rotijon

karloil said:


> ticketS purchased (+1 for the wife)
> 
> ......on 2nd thought, i should have just let my wife stay at home!


 
 Id be more than happy to take that ticket off your hands


----------



## ezekiel77

noobandroid said:


> im going covert and quietly arrange this, and tell my babe that I'm going there to meet a "key client" of the company, and when there, I cannot be "contacted" lol




Android! I can be your alibi lol.


----------



## karloil

rotijon said:


> Id be more than happy to take that ticket off your hands




Haha for a small fee


----------



## third_eye

I'm pleased to announce that *Astell&Kern* is an Official Show Sponsor of CanJam Singapore 2016! And for now, here is the initial list of exhibitors with many, many more still to come!
  
*Exhibitors*
 AAW Technology
 Astell&Kern
 Beyerdynamic
 Brimar Audio Labs
 Chord Electronics
 Dita Audio
 Final Audio
 Fischer Audio
 Headamp Audio
 Meze Headphones
 MrSpeakers
 Noble Audio
 Pendulumic
 Sennheiser


----------



## ezekiel77

Great list so far.

Come on Audeze you can make it...


----------



## ben1996hi

Not sure if this has been asked in previous posts, but will we be able to actually buy things on the spot at Canjam?


----------



## RedTwilight

ben1996hi said:


> Not sure if this has been asked in previous posts, but will we be able to actually buy things on the spot at Canjam?




The most important and most dangerous question.


----------



## third_eye

ezekiel77 said:


> Great list so far.
> 
> Come on Audeze you can make it...


 
  
 This list is VERY preliminary. I'm quite certain that Audeze will be present.
  
  


ben1996hi said:


> Not sure if this has been asked in previous posts, but will we be able to actually buy things on the spot at Canjam?


 
  
 Yes, depending on exhibitor!


----------



## vtkc

third_eye said:


> This list is VERY preliminary. I'm quite certain that Audeze will be present.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, depending on exhibitor!




Chord, please sell Mojo on that day...


----------



## ezekiel77

On second thought, we might have to bring our wives too, to curb our uncontrolled spending. Every exhibitor is out to poison someone!


----------



## ben1996hi

Actually currently the mojo is sold in singapore for the pretty decent preorder price of 899, I can't see the ones at Canjam being much cheaper


----------



## prismstorm

But there won't be a list of exhibitor who will sell products so we will only know once we get there! 
  
 Quite exciting if we can buy after liking what we heard, a lot of brands are not available where I live and there are no distributors who carry them (e.g. MrSpeakers).


----------



## RedTwilight

ben1996hi said:


> Actually currently the mojo is sold in singapore for the pretty decent preorder price of 899, I can't see the ones at Canjam being much cheaper


 
  
 $888 would prompt a number of people to get them I expect.


----------



## ezekiel77

prismstorm said:


>


 
  Oh yes... heard (read) so much about the Ether, the UERM for headphones.


----------



## ezekiel77

ben1996hi said:


> Actually currently the mojo is sold in singapore for the pretty decent preorder price of 899, I can't see the ones at Canjam being much cheaper


 
  
 If you're alone in an audio shop and the wife is waiting for you, you'll tend not to buy, or, have an awesome explanation for her.
  
 In CanJam with a group of like-minded people each going "wah this is the BEST sound I've ever heard!" it'll be very hard NOT to buy regardless of the price lol.


----------



## prismstorm

It's just so blissful to be able to instantly buy something after you really like it, without having to order online and wait and pay for shipping, where a lot of things can go wrong. Here's to hope.


----------



## vtkc

prismstorm said:


> It's just so blissful to be able to instantly buy something after you really like it, without having to order online and wait and pay for shipping, where a lot of things can go wrong. Here's to hope.




I agree with you after having to back a 1964 ADEL U12 on Kickstarter.


----------



## karloil

ezekiel77 said:


> On second thought, we might have to bring our wives too, to curb our uncontrolled spending.




Hahaha...always the case. This is exactly what happened when we went to our first hi-fi show


----------



## noobandroid

save money, got to can jam, use all the savings, happy yet regretful, go home hug pillow cry like a biotch


----------



## ezekiel77

vtkc said:


> I agree with you after having to back a 1964 ADEL U12 on Kickstarter.




Oh man have you gotten yours yet?


----------



## vtkc

ezekiel77 said:


> Oh man have you gotten yours yet?




Nope. Not yet.


----------



## HeadAmpTeam

We are so excited to be coming, and to share our top rigs with all the Head-Fiers of Singapore!
  
 If it's anything like CanJam London, come early to beat the crowds and listen in relative peace.  The Blue Hawaii will be waiting for your listen.


----------



## gab840

Subbed ...Already planning to come .... also would like more exhibitors like Hifiman & Audeze & Yulong .


----------



## third_eye

gab840 said:


> Subbed ...Already planning to come .... also would like more exhibitors like Hifiman & Audeze & Yulong .


 
  
 Excellent! There will be many more exhibitors that will be added to the list in the coming days and weeks!


----------



## RedBull

Yay!!!


----------



## third_eye

Jomo Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Sugarcube

so uh I'm thinking of going but what should I expect?


----------



## ezekiel77

sugarcube said:


> so uh I'm thinking of going but what should I expect?


 
  
 An empty wallet after.


----------



## vtkc

Can we expect Onkyo to be there to show off their ONKYO DP-X1?


----------



## third_eye

Jerry Harvey Audio and Crystal Cable added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Watagump

third_eye said:


> Jerry Harvey Audio and Crystal Cable added to exhibitor list!


 
  
 OMG, you cheater, you have a CanJam 2016 badge, its still 2015.


----------



## third_eye

watagump said:


> OMG, you cheater, you have a CanJam 2016 badge, its still 2015.


 
  
 Wait, I got some more!


----------



## ezekiel77

third_eye said:


> Wait, I got some more!


 
 Lol, we're not worthy!


----------



## Watagump

third_eye said:


> Wait, I got some more!


 
  
 Thats it, at CanJam Socal I am using my powers to have you 86'ed. If I ever get any.


----------



## third_eye

ezekiel77 said:


> Lol, we're not worthy!


 
  
 Hmm, they should all start showing up soon!!


----------



## Watagump

I like the Socal Head-fiers one the best. As long as I don't die, I should get my first in March.


----------



## warrenpchi

LOLOLOL!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Okay guys, hold on a sec, I just wanted to take a moment to explain what's going on with the badges.
  
 Basically, anyone who announces that they are attending CanJam Singapore 2016 (in this thread) will get a CanJam Singapore 2016 badge.  I'm going back through the entire thread at the moment (on page 7 right now) assigning badges to everybody that has explicitly indicated he/she is coming.  I'm also doing a bunch of other things at once, so please be patient?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 If I've missed you for some reason, please feel free to post a reminder here (or PM me) and I'll get your badge taken care of as soon as I can.  And yes, while @third_eye can assign badges as well, trust me when I tell you he has a TON of stuff on his plate... like making sure that CanJam Singapore 2016 actually happens and is awesome and stuff... so please feel free to bother me with this instead.  Thanks!


----------



## Watagump

warrenpchi said:


> LOLOLOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 SWEET, we can lie.


----------



## warrenpchi

watagump said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > LOLOLOL!
> ...


 

 Yes, though my ban hammer doesn't like being lied to.


----------



## Watagump

warrenpchi said:


> Yes, though my ban hammer doesn't like being lied to.


 
  
 I am use to being in trouble.


----------



## vtkc

warrenpchi said:


> LOLOLOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Please do not forget my badge.


----------



## RedTwilight

vtkc said:


> Please do not forget my badge.


 
  
 Badge is already there in the signature section of your post. Also, yep going for Canjam SG! (<- explicit enough yea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## somanydynamos

Nice little insignia =)

Thank you!


----------



## LunaTikEDM

Would it be too much to ask if the new sennheiser orpheus would be available to demo in canjam sg 2016?


----------



## karloil

Please don't forget my badge too


----------



## noobandroid

i am checking mine and it is not here @warrenpchi


----------



## RedBull

This will be my first time attending canjam, so my badge please


----------



## karloil

karloil said:


> Please don't forget my badge too


 
  
 got it! thanks!


----------



## moedawg140

Genuinely interested:

What top 3 (or more) places would Singaporeans recommend out-of-country guests to visit, who will be staying in Singapore for around a week?


----------



## alamakazam

moedawg140 said:


> Genuinely interested:
> 
> What top 3 (or more) places would Singaporeans recommend out-of-country guests to visit, who will be staying in Singapore for around a week?


 
  
 recommend? budget?
  
 singapore is really small, it all depends on your budget


----------



## alamakazam

I am going !
  
 I want a badge


----------



## kchew

I bought tickets for both days, one badge please.


----------



## moedawg140

alamakazam said:


> recommend? budget?
> 
> singapore is really small, it all depends on your budget




Places that you like may be easier to mention. You can post your favorite places regardless of budget, so the reader can make the determination theirselves if they can afford the place or not, but at least it will be a recommended option mentioned.


----------



## third_eye

Atomic Floyd added to exhibitor list!


----------



## moedawg140

Thanks, third_eye! Hopefully Mr. Strong has something new to exhibit. :bigsmile_face:


----------



## third_eye

Atomic Floyd added to exhibitor list!


moedawg140 said:


> Thanks, @third_eye! Hopefully Mr. Strong has something new to exhibit.


 
  
 Indeed! Hey, you are lucky to get to stay for a week........I only have 4 days


----------



## moedawg140

third_eye said:


> Atomic Floyd added to exhibitor list!
> 
> Indeed! Hey, you are lucky to get to stay for a week........I only have 4 days


 
  
 Just to be able to attend, we both (and especially those who travel from out of the country) are very fortunate, to say the least.


----------



## kchew

moedawg140 said:


> Places that you like may be easier to mention. You can post your favorite places regardless of budget, so the reader can make the determination theirselves if they can afford the place or not, but at least it will be a recommended option mentioned.


 
  
 Some ideas:
  
 Shopping:
 - Orchard Road; the national shopping belt. Branded boutiques galore.
 - City Hall area; The Adelphi is a shopping mall full of audio retailers, just across the road is Funan for computers and electronics, just across the road again is Peninsula for camera equipment, both new and second hand.
  
 Cultural/historic:
 - City Hall area; some historic buildings since the British Colonial days are still around, the contrast between 19th century and modern architecture can be interesting. There are a number of museums in the area too like the Asian Civilisation Museum and the National Museum.
 - Changi Museum; near the airport, where one can learn about how life during WWII Japanese occupation was like for civilians and the Allied POWs.
 - Chinatown; pre-war buildings and lots of chinese shops and eateries.
 - Tiong Bahru; one of the oldest estates, has become a mix of old and hipsterish culture.
  
 Family entertainment:
 - Sentosa; an island resort with many attractions. Universal Studios is located here. Can be a bit pricey though.
 - Singapore Zoo and Night Safari; open concept zoo that's highly rated.
 - Singapore Flyer; giant ferris wheel, great view of the waterfront.
  
 Eating:
 - Maxwell Road food center, lots of local staples here.
 - Tiong Bahru, the food center there has some nice chinese food.
 - Clarke Quay/Boat Quay; more for clubbing/drinking.
 - Katong; famous Katong Laksa.
 - East Cost Park; many seafood eateries there like Jumbo and Long Beach. Must try the chili crab.
  
 Nature:
 - Mount Faber; have a good view of Sentosa from the top, can take a cable car from here to Harbourfront, then to Sentosa and vice-versa.
 - Sungei Buloh; marshland that's home to a wide variety of wildlife, especially birds.
 - Pulau Ubin; a rustic island off Changi, accessible by ferry, great for cycling, seafood and wildlife spotting at Chek Jawa.


----------



## Watagump

All this talk about Singapore is pointless, the REAL show is Socal, because I will be there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My turf, so I know the good places to eat.


----------



## moedawg140

Thank you very much for the ideas @kchew, I will most definitely index these and use as a well-informed guide to fun and entertainment.


----------



## kchew

You're welcome, and hope you'll enjoy your stay!


----------



## ezekiel77

Haven't been south of the border for more than 5 years @kchew, that's a good guide. I love Orchard Road deco during Xmastime.


----------



## somanydynamos

Avoid Sim Lim Square, an electronics retail complex location at Bugis. (can check out where it is on the MRT map)
  
 They notorious for jacking up prices and targeting at tourists.
  
 I have nothing against them as i got my DIY computer parts there.
  
 Only locals who knows their stuff and prices will not get 'chop' by the stores there
  
 p.s i will be attending the event, a badge pls =)


----------



## xuan87

somanydynamos said:


> Avoid Sim Lim Square, an electronics retail complex location at Bugis. (can check out where it is on my MRT map)
> 
> They notorious for jacking up prices and targeting at tourists.
> 
> ...




No point is getting electronic goods in Singapore, it's much cheaper back in the States.

You may want to consider visiting any of our audio shops, just in case they are carrying something you can't find at Canjam (you never know!).

If any of you are watch fans, you can consider buying Seiko watches here, they should be cheaper here.

Lastly, just to add on to kchew's recommendations, I really like the various zoos that we have, such as River Safari and Bird Park, it's one of the few tourist attractions that I will go visit as a local.


----------



## moedawg140

xuan87 said:


> No point is getting electronic goods in Singapore, it's much cheaper back in the States.
> 
> You may want to consider visiting any of our audio shops, just in case they are carrying something you can't find at Canjam (you never know!).
> 
> ...




Thanks for the added recommendations! I'm sure audio shops will have some audio equipment that won't be exhibited at CanJam Singapore - I'll make sure to check those out as well. With regards to watches, how is the G-Shock selection over there and are their prices "reasonable" (like the Seiko watches)?


----------



## xuan87

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks for the added recommendations! I'm sure audio shops will have some audio equipment that won't be exhibited at CanJam Singapore - I'll make sure to check those out as well. With regards to watches, how is the G-Shock selection over there and are their prices "reasonable" (like the Seiko watches)?


 
  
 Thanks for the reminder! Yes, Singapore has a very good range of G Shock watches, and the prices are very reasonable, though I feel that the Seiko represents better values in Singapore because it's less common in the States than the G Shock. If you ever want to get Grand Seiko, now's a good time to start saving up!
  
 Another thing that I will get done in Singapore vs elsewhere are glasses/spectacles. 
  
 Lastly, some audio shops for you to check out: E1 Personal Audio, Music Sanctuary,Lendmeurears, Jaben, Stereo, AV One, and Soundwaves Studio.


----------



## moedawg140

xuan87 said:


> Thanks for the reminder! Yes, Singapore has a very good range of G Shock watches, and the prices are very reasonable, though I feel that the Seiko represents better values in Singapore because it's less common in the States than the G Shock. If you ever want to get Grand Seiko, now's a good time to start saving up!
> 
> Another thing that I will get done in Singapore vs elsewhere are glasses/spectacles.
> 
> Lastly, some audio shops for you to check out: E1 Personal Audio, Music Sanctuary,Lendmeurears, Jaben, Stereo, AV One, and Soundwaves Studio.


 
  
 I'll definitely be checking out their G-Shocks, and will probably purchase at least one that I otherwise wouldn't be able to obtain via eBay, Rakuten, etcetera.  I like the Seikos, but my heart belongs to the G-Shock line. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I've already met Singaporean dealers such as Wilson (Jaben), but would be nice to check out his shop as well as the others you have mentioned if I have the time.
  
 Thanks again!


----------



## RedTwilight

kchew said:


> Some ideas:
> 
> Shopping:
> - Orchard Road; the national shopping belt. Branded boutiques galore.
> ...


 
  
 For shoppping, there is 1 special but often underrated place too. Mustafa shopping center close to Farrer Park station. It's a 4-5 storey shopping complex spanning 2 buildings. Being close to Little India, a moajrity of the things are targeted at the Indian crowd but you can practically find anything and everything there. Cosmetics, health items, food, toys, jewelry. They recently added a watch section and their collection of Seiko and G Shock is one of the largest I've seen in 1 place. And sudio too. Accidentally discovered a couple of days ago that they had an entire audio section in the basement, with elcheapo ones like Awei to mid-high end brands like Sony and Sennheiser.
  


xuan87 said:


> Thanks for the reminder! Yes, Singapore has a very good range of G Shock watches, and the prices are very reasonable, though I feel that the Seiko represents better values in Singapore because it's less common in the States than the G Shock. If you ever want to get Grand Seiko, now's a good time to start saving up!
> 
> Another thing that I will get done in Singapore vs elsewhere are glasses/spectacles.
> 
> Lastly, some audio shops for you to check out: E1 Personal Audio, Music Sanctuary,Lendmeurears, Jaben, Stereo, AV One, and Soundwaves Studio.


 
  
 E1 and Music Sanctuary are along Orchard Road, Stereo is at Plaza Singapura at Dhoby Ghaut station, Jaben, AVOne and LMUE are at Adelphi. Soundwaves at Bedok is abit out of the way from the city center. Oh and Null audio is here as well, at the Central at Clarke Quay station, a stone's throw from Adelphi.


----------



## moedawg140

redtwilight said:


> For shoppping, there is 1 special but often underrated place too. Mustafa shopping center close to Farrer Park station. It's a 4-5 storey shopping complex spanning 2 buildings. Being close to Little India, a moajrity of the things are targeted at the Indian crowd but you can practically find anything and everything there. Cosmetics, health items, food, toys, jewelry. They recently added a watch section and their collection of Seiko and G Shock is one of the largest I've seen in 1 place. And sudio too. Accidentally discovered a couple of days ago that they had an entire audio section in the basement, with elcheapo ones like Awei to mid-high end brands like Sony and Sennheiser.
> 
> 
> E1 and Music Sanctuary are along Orchard Road, Stereo is at Plaza Singapura at Dhoby Ghaut station, Jaben, AVOne and LMUE are at Adelphi. Soundwaves at Bedok is abit out of the way from the city center. Oh and Null audio is here as well, at the Central at Clarke Quay station, a stone's throw from Adelphi.


 
  
 Good recommendations...one of the largest you've seen in one place?  Whew, gotta check that out!  The most I've seen in one place is probably at Macy's in Costa Mesa's South Coast Plaza (next to So Cal CanJam), as they usually house around 100-120 G-Shocks.  Thanks for the locations for the specific audio shops, as a result it will be easier to navigate each shop - shortest trip to each one would be the most preferable so I can visit as many as possible.


----------



## kchew

For watches, The Bencoolen at Bencoolen Street has a lot of watch shops selling G-Shocks and 2nd hand/consignment luxury watches. Many of the G-Shocks there are grey market and are quite cheap. It's also nice to browse what the 2nd hand shops have; I picked up my Speedy Pro Transitional there.


----------



## xuan87

moedawg140 said:


> Good recommendations...one of the largest you've seen in one place?  Whew, gotta check that out!  The most I've seen in one place is probably at Macy's in Costa Mesa's South Coast Plaza (next to So Cal CanJam), as they usually house around 100-120 G-Shocks.  Thanks for the locations for the specific audio shops, as a result it will be easier to navigate each shop - shortest trip to each one would be the most preferable so I can visit as many as possible.


 
  
 Well, this is how I will plan my audio window shopping trip: I'll start off at Music Sanctuary and listen to the crazy amount of CIEMs and aftermarket cables that they have.
  
 Then I'll walk to E1 Personal Audio and chill/listen to their setups, especially their Stax collections.
  
 Next I'll take a train ride 2 stops away to Stereo.
  
 Then I'll take another train ride 1 stop away to Aldephi which houses Jaben, AV One and LMUE as well as numerous home theater stores, which cater more to Hi Fi and Summit Fi rather than Head Fi.
  
 Then I'll take the train, double back to Null Audio.
  
 That's the quickest and most efficient way I can think of to visit the major audio shops.


----------



## moedawg140

kchew said:


> For watches, The Bencoolen at Bencoolen Street has a lot of watch shops selling G-Shocks and 2nd hand/consignment luxury watches. Many of the G-Shocks there are grey market and are quite cheap. It's also nice to browse what the 2nd hand shops have; I picked up my Speedy Pro Transitional there.


 
  
 I'll make sure to check out The Been-cool-in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I'll also be attempting to make sure any G-Shocks I purchase won't be counterfeit (pretty easy to tell via various tell-tale factors).
  


xuan87 said:


> Well, this is how I will plan my audio window shopping trip: I'll start off at Music Sanctuary and listen to the crazy amount of CIEMs and aftermarket cables that they have.
> 
> Then I'll walk to E1 Personal Audio and chill/listen to their setups, especially their Stax collections.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I may take this very route.  I need to meet all of you just to say thanks in person!


----------



## karloil

I can PM you the details of the person who distributes G-Shock watches to the retail shops!  I've known him for a long time and bought multiple items from him (for my friends, colleagues and love ones). His prices are very competitive, mostly marked down prices of even newly released models. He not only sells Casio, he caters to a few brands too. 

As for the audio shops, I believe xuan87 already outlined majority of them!


----------



## moedawg140

karloil said:


> I can PM you the details of the person who distributes G-Shock watches to the retail shops!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 It just keeps getting better and better!  I have said to myself that I won't be purchasing as many G-Shocks anymore (we will see), but if I can get a couple limited editions, that would be on point! (awesome)  
  
 Yeah, you can send a PM my way - thanks in advance.


----------



## SiGiE

Im definitely be at the 2016 Singapore Canjam!


----------



## somanydynamos

Null audio is a pretty good place to go to.
  
 Other than carrying AAW, they have Canal Works (Japan), Hidition (Korea) and Rooth Professional Audio (China) which is not at the show.
  
 They are closed on Mondays though, FYI if you intend to visit.
  
 Stereo has Unique Melody (China), which is not at the show (as of now).
  
 They are open throughout the week.
  
 Music Sanctuary has a lot more to see, but has limited opening hours.
  
 You may want to visit their website and Facebook for them.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

Don't forget connect it! And I think there's stuff to try out at song bros as well


----------



## third_eye

Sound Affairs added to exhibitor list!


----------



## echineko

Should I be concerned that I'm not getting a response on my email and message about the ticket purchase?


----------



## third_eye

echineko said:


> Should I be concerned that I'm not getting a response on my email and message about the ticket purchase?


 
  
 Not at all, we're working on it!


----------



## charlie0904

warrenpchi said:


> LOLOLOL!     Okay guys, hold on a sec, I just wanted to take a moment to explain what's going on with the badges.
> 
> Basically, anyone who announces that they are attending CanJam Singapore 2016 (in this thread) will get a CanJam Singapore 2016 badge.  I'm going back through the entire thread at the moment (on page 7 right now) assigning badges to everybody that has explicitly indicated he/she is coming.  I'm also doing a bunch of other things at once, so please be patient?
> 
> ...




Raises hand*

Bought 2 days tix.


----------



## fraist

Finally a CanJam which I can go to. Really stoked for the event and it is definitely a must go to show for next year.
 Any chance the Sennheiser HE1060 system will be available in the event? one can only hope...
 By the way, can anyone suggest where to get PC component at a decent price in Singapore?


----------



## third_eye

Hifiman and Questyle added to exhibitor list!


----------



## moedawg140

third_eye said:


> Hifiman and Questyle added to exhibitor list!


 
  
 Great news, thanks!
  
 Looking forward to listening to HIFIMAN's Edition X, comparing to the HE1000 and hopefully Mr. Wang (Questyle Audio CEO) will be attending CanJam Singapore!


----------



## prismstorm

Where are Audeze and Schiit...


----------



## AuxX

Hello...
I'm new to this hobby and new to headfi...
And I bought the ticket to canjam singapore....
looking forward to the event!!!


----------



## third_eye

auxx said:


> Hello...
> I'm new to this hobby and new to headfi...
> And I bought the ticket to canjam singapore....
> looking forward to the event!!!


 
  
 That's excellent! Come say hi at the Registration Desk when you check in!


----------



## third_eye

Audeze and FiiO added to exhibitor list!


----------



## tassardar

The list is getting better. Bought ticket for a day!


----------



## incognitodave

Can't miss this. I'm there.


----------



## Watagump

Anyone want to carpool from California, we can split the gas.


----------



## tassardar

watagump said:


> Anyone want to carpool from California, we can split the gas.


 
 Its better not to drive in Singapore. Just taking the cab is much more economical if you dont want the public transport which goes almost anywhere.


----------



## Watagump

tassardar said:


> Its better not to drive in Singapore. Just taking the cab is much more economical if you dont want the public transport which goes almost anywhere.


 
  
 It was a joke, you cant drive to Singapore from California.


----------



## tassardar

That or 


watagump said:


> It was a joke, you cant drive to Singapore from California.


 
 I was interpreting as people from california lets car pool lol, since I know its not possible to drive here from there.


----------



## ben1996hi

Got a ticket for both days! Eating at home for the next 3 months to save money haha


----------



## AuxX

Heheheh sure....hopefully I m not shy tat day xD


----------



## RealSpark

third_eye said:


> Jomo Audio added to exhibitor list!


 
 A bit late, but yeah~!


----------



## RealSpark

realspark said:


> A bit late, but yeah~!


 
 And I don't have that 2016 badge yet...


----------



## third_eye

Stereo Electronics added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Ultrasone added to exhibitor list!


----------



## noobandroid

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, this is getting more and more crazy!!!


----------



## joshuachew

Is Orpheus coming?


----------



## georgelai57

joshuachew said:


> Is Orpheus coming?


 

 No, but Morpheus is


----------



## macdevign

Welcome to Singapore,
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhZTWpN7hEw
  
 LOL


----------



## noobandroid

remember to try phua chu kang's "chicken lise"


----------



## third_eye

Oppo added to exhibitor list!


----------



## hoseh

AURALiC coming? no come no go..


----------



## third_eye

We're pleased to announce AV Intelligence as an Official Sponsor of CanJam Singapore 2016!


----------



## third_eye

E1 Personal Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## vtkc

The list just gets better and better.


----------



## o80nexzar08o

Yay! Will be there both days for sure! With some Head-Fi buddies too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  
 Very smart to have CanJam SG after the 2016 Chinese New Year haha. I know where most of the money collected by Singaporean Head-Fi youths during the Chinese New Year will go to now hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!
  
 Hope to make new friends and experience new, good sounding audio products at CanJam!


----------



## noobandroid

im saving up now for a setup for hd650 tube amp (maybe)  or maybe a ciem/iem


----------



## alamakazam

maybe 


o80nexzar08o said:


> Yay! Will be there both days for sure! With some Head-Fi buddies too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 so all daddy wouldnt be coming after distributing ang pao


----------



## o80nexzar08o

Haha... Nooooooo... all the Head-Fi daddys (and some mummys) will still go for SG CanJam... its just that you will know your dad/mum or uncle/aunt is a Head-Fier when the amount $$$ they give for the 2016 CNY suddenly drops significantly haha!


----------



## Raddiqal11

May i know until when will ticket sales be? I'm still earnestly trying to save money for 2 day tickets


----------



## TJY95

This is going to be right before my prelims 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Going though, can't pass this up


----------



## third_eye

1964 Ears and Cayin added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

raddiqal11 said:


> May i know until when will ticket sales be? I'm still earnestly trying to save money for 2 day tickets


 
  
 Online ticket sales will be open for the whole period until the show. We will also accept cash payment at the door.


----------



## gab840

Any Chances AKG/Audio-Technica/Yulong will be added/coming?


----------



## third_eye

gab840 said:


> Any Chances AKG/Audio-Technica/Yulong will be added/coming?


 
  
 Yes, definitely. It's still very early days, we expect MANY more exhibitors to join.


----------



## ScarletShade

thank you


----------



## third_eye

Cosmic Ears, Double Helix Cables, Empire Ears, HUM, and PWaudio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

*CanJam Volunteers*
 In addition to our official CanJam Event Staff, we will be looking for several volunteers to help us out during the show. You will need to be able to commit to a half-day (4 hours) on either Saturday or Sunday. CanJam Volunteers will receive a free weekend ticket along with a CanJam Singapore T-Shirt. If interested, please send me a PM.


----------



## fairx

SG CanJam, just across the strait. need to start eat only bread from now on LOL


----------



## Tobias89

warrenpchi said:


> LOLOLOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I want a badge too!!!! XD
  
 Edit: and yeah, I'm attending!


----------



## Matter

Want a badge too!
  
 I'm going!


----------



## YoengJyh

Is UE Coming?
  
 How about Sennheiser?


----------



## third_eye

Sony added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

As a reminder, we only have a limited number of discounted hotel rooms so if you are planning to be at CanJam Singapore 2016 be sure to reserve now!
  
*Hotel Discounts*
 We have a limited number of rooms available at a discounted rate of S$300/night which includes a buffet breakfast and Internet. Please use the following link to reserve your rooms:
  
https://resweb.passkey.com/go/CanJamGlobalAudioTradeshow2015


----------



## joshuachew

How do we get tickets for the show?


----------



## echineko

joshuachew said:


> How do we get tickets for the show?


 
 The 2nd post in this thread has a link for the Eventbrite page la, just click and follow through from there
  
 Edit: Here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
https://www.eventbrite.com/e/canjam-singapore-2016-tickets-18979344731


----------



## vtkc

third_eye said:


> Sony added to exhibitor list!



Oh! I hope Just Ear is there too.


----------



## prismstorm

Wow...when did Audeze secretly make it on the list? I just need Schiit now .....


----------



## third_eye

STAX added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Ypoknons

I haven't been to CanJam since Long Island in 2006 ... this is tempting.


----------



## DancingShaman

Holly cow! Im definitely going.


----------



## wongzuohan

I'm gonna be attending the canjam, my badge please!


----------



## musikaladin

I will definitely be there... looking forward already...


----------



## third_eye

Soundwave added to exhibitor list, they will be featuring Acoustune, Aurisonics, and Master & Dynamic!


----------



## zzzmonster

Definitely going (a chance to demo ether), can I have a badge please! Thanks


----------



## PokerFaze

I will be attending! (hopefully as a volunteer!)


----------



## ezekiel77

musikaladin said:


> I will definitely be there... looking forward already...




You can open a watch booth there haha.


----------



## musikaladin

ezekiel77 said:


> musikaladin said:
> 
> 
> > I will definitely be there... looking forward already...
> ...




...are you coming over to Sin-City? You could help me out with my booth


----------



## third_eye

Audioengine, RHA, Fostex, Woo Audio, Burson Audio, AV One, and Eng Siang International added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

*Press Registration Update*
 Accredited members of press can register for CanJam Singapore 2016 passes here: 
  
http://goo.gl/forms/e3HR2GFlHh


----------



## YoengJyh

Ultimate Ears? UE coming?


----------



## third_eye

yoengjyh said:


> Ultimate Ears? UE coming?


 
  
 Not confirmed yet, hopefully they can make it!


----------



## YoengJyh

third_eye said:


> Not confirmed yet, hopefully they can make it!


 
  
 Thanks. Hopefully they are coming. Enemy of JH?


----------



## manualvin

Great, i'm attending as well, got the tickets too, can i have the badge please, thanks!


----------



## Semuapunmau

I will be attending. Badge please. TQ


----------



## third_eye

Very pleased to announce Sennheiser as an Official Show Sponsor of CanJam Singapore 2016!


----------



## third_eye

Brainwavz Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## kabukix

I'm coming for this event for sure. Can i have my badge please, thank you.


----------



## Julienstanford

If I'm still in China in February I'll be there.


----------



## third_eye

Radius Earphones added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Overkill Red

Tickets bought, hype escalating.


----------



## third_eye

Lend Me UR ears added to exhibitor list!


----------



## estreeter

Finally - a Can Jam only ~4 hours flying time from my home. Long overdue, Jude - well done.


----------



## third_eye

Kennerton added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

ConnectIT, ALO Audio, Campfire Audio, and InEar added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Audio-Technica added to exhibitor list!


----------



## estreeter

I have to hand it to the North American exhibitors - that's a serious plane trip unless they can wangle a stopover in Hawaii or Tokyo. No idea what the temp is at the front door of ALO Audio at the moment, but I'm guessing Hawaii and Singapore must seem like very good alternatives right now


----------



## RedTwilight

estreeter said:


> I have to hand it to the North American exhibitors - that's a serious plane trip unless they can wangle a stopover in Hawaii or Tokyo. No idea what the temp is at the front door of ALO Audio at the moment, but I'm guessing Hawaii and Singapore must seem like very good alternatives right now


 
  
 Haha SG is 30+*C all day, err'day.


----------



## estreeter

redtwilight said:


> Haha SG is 30+*C all day, err'day.


 
  
 Until the week before Xmas, I could have made the same claim of Darwin. The monsoon moved down from the Philippines and we had some uncharacteristically wet and miserable days and nights - 25 deg C. I know you have a wet season up there, but a 30 deg downpour would be like someone throwing a bucket of water on you in a sauna .....


----------



## kurochin

estreeter said:


> Until the week before Xmas, I could have made the same claim of Darwin. The monsoon moved down from the Philippines and we had some uncharacteristically wet and miserable days and nights - 25 deg C. I know you have a wet season up there, but a 30 deg downpour would be like someone throwing a bucket of water on you in a sauna .....


 
  
 Try 33 to 34, but with humidity levels that make it feel like it's 40, all year long. That's Singapore. You're either soaked from rain, or soaked from sweat. Nothing in between. Worst thing is, the powers that be have this green thing going (basically trying to cover up the fact that they're stingy) so most train stations, underground walkways and malls have their air-conditioning turned way down, which means there's no respite from the putrid humidity even when you move indoors.


----------



## echineko

kurochin said:


> Try 33 to 34, but with humidity levels that make it feel like it's 40, all year long. That's Singapore. You're either soaked from rain, or soaked from sweat. Nothing in between. Worst thing is, the powers that be have this green thing going (basically trying to cover up the fact that they're stingy) so most train stations, underground walkways and malls have their air-conditioning turned way down, which means there's no respite from the putrid humidity even when you move indoors.



Singapore is still ok, I found Bangkok much more difficult, with the heat and humidity. And I'm from round these parts


----------



## kurochin

echineko said:


> Singapore is still ok, I found Bangkok much more difficult, with the heat and humidity. And I'm from round these parts


 
  
 Well, I didn't intend on singling Singapore out (except for the miserly air-conditioning at public places) in particular. Same would apply to most Southeast Asian concrete jungles. Bangkok, Kuala Lumpur, etc. They're all like the insides of a brazen bull. I ride a motorcycle (as a hobby, not for transport) and simply can't stand riding during the daytime in this region. Tried a trackday at Sepang when I first moved here, and it was brutal. Felt like the exact opposite of wind chill, meaning like you're in front of a giant hair dryer set to "max hot" when on a bike. Now I only ride once the sun goes down, usually around midnight.
  
 This is what I don't get about the human race. We can send people to the moon, yet can't figure out how to build a giant climate control device to cover then entire planet keeping it at a constant 17C all year. Bloody useless species. No wonder aliens don't even bother visiting us.


----------



## echineko

kurochin said:


> This is what I don't get about the human race. We can send people to the moon, yet can't figure out how to build a giant climate control device to cover then entire planet keeping it at a constant 17C all year. Bloody useless species. No wonder aliens don't even bother visiting us.



Well there's something to be said for variety, eh? I've travelled pretty extensively in Asia, Oceania and Europe, and still love experiencing the differences (good and bad). What's the point if everywhere is exactly the same as home?


----------



## kurochin

echineko said:


> Well there's something to be said for variety, eh? I've travelled pretty extensively in Asia, Oceania and Europe, and still love experiencing the differences (good and bad). What's the point if everywhere is exactly the same as home?


 
  
 Dude, I meant that as a joke. Chill.
  
 Oh wait, forgot we can't chill in this weather.


----------



## echineko

kurochin said:


> Dude, I meant that as a joke. Chill.
> 
> Oh wait, forgot we can't chill in this weather.


 
 At least I can, at home where I still have full control of the air conditioner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Edit: Also, have a good New Year's, all future attendees


----------



## somanydynamos

kurochin said:


> Dude, I meant that as a joke. Chill.
> 
> Oh wait, forgot we can't chill in this weather.


 
 you have forgotten, we can 'chill' indoors with air con


----------



## estreeter

We used to have these endless debates on every Thai-expat forum I've ever been on - Chiang Mai/Chiang Rai vs central and southern Thailand (think Malaysia's climate) - but I'll take the sauna over anything resembling a Winter. In any case, those flying into Singapore from a northern Winter will undoubtedly fall in love with the city : the whole 'city within a garden' claim actually rings true for me despite the  population pressures. Compare the cab ride from the airport into the Singapore CBD to something like KLIA->Bukit Bintang or Soekharno-Hatta->central Jakarta : even though the latter is closer to my current home than Singapore, I wouldnt even _consider_ a CanJam Jakarta (no offence to Indonesian Head-Fiers, but I gave up when Bandung ceased to be a getaway and became just another satellite) . Difficult to imagine what that city will be like by 2030 ....  
  
 'Green' push or no, Singaporeans have a lot to be proud of in terms of the impression their city makes on new arrivals.


----------



## noobandroid

i wonder what currency will they be selling at? USD or SGD? hmm


----------



## echineko

noobandroid said:


> i wonder what currency will they be selling at? USD or SGD? hmm



The logical answer would seem to be SGD.


----------



## noobandroid

echineko said:


> The logical answer would seem to be SGD.


 

 i had this question cause the folks are international big "kaki", and they might prefer a universal currency


----------



## georgelai57

The Singapore dollar is quite universal


----------



## Raddiqal11

I think they may accept both but most may prefer USD. We all know the prices of most of the items on sale and most of them in USD. There may be times where discrepencies between prices in the currencies can cause arguments


----------



## kurochin

Nobody cares as long as the GST* is collected.

*Government Says Thanks.


----------



## ginda10

Hi, I'm new to the audio world.
Can someone give me a brief explanation on what can I expect from attending this event?
will there be discounts on all products?
I just made a custom ciem and should be finished by the mid of this month. And currently eye-ing on getting the Chord Mojo for a 'student friendly' price.
Is this the event I should be attending to get the Mojo?
Thanks in advance


----------



## noobandroid

kurochin said:


> Nobody cares as long as the GST* is collected.
> 
> *Government Says Thanks.



isn't there tax refunds for tourists?


----------



## Semuapunmau

noobandroid said:


> isn't there tax refunds for tourists?




Yes, just ask for the GST refund receipt during payment. There is a refund counter at the airport.


----------



## Emerpus

Eligibility and how to get your GST (Goods & Services Tax ... or VAT equivalent) refunded.
  
 http://www.yoursingapore.com/about-singapore/traveller-information/tourist-tax-refund.html

 I think if you are buying from a local agent/distributor ... you can likely get a GST refund (if the shop is GST registered and paying GST). If you are getting straight from the manufacturer flying in for the show without a representative here, I'm not entirely sure you can get a GST refund since they don't pay GST in the first place.
  
 BTW, Welcome to Sunny Singapore ... in advance


----------



## sslim3883

i am going ! cant wait to meet & try new headphone from sennheiser , beyerdynamic & shure


----------



## nino9

Perhaps the organizer and local people can inform me:
 1) Is there free wi-fi at the venue?
 2) Is there alternative food stall/fast food joint nearby the venue (more affordable than hotel restaurants)?
  
 Thanks


----------



## echineko

nino9 said:


> Perhaps the organizer and local people can inform me:
> 1) Is there free wi-fi at the venue?
> 2) Is there alternative food stall/fast food joint nearby the venue (more affordable than hotel restaurants)?
> 
> Thanks


 
 Can't tell you about 1, but for item 2, for sure. There's loads of stuff to eat nearby, and Singapore isn't huge like Jakarta, even if you want to travel a bit to get stuff, still easy as it's all well connected with the MRT. Hawker food centers, that's where it's at, why go all the way to Singapore and eat hotel food


----------



## nino9

echineko said:


> Can't tell you about 1, but for item 2, for sure. There's loads of stuff to eat nearby, and Singapore isn't huge like Jakarta, even if you want to travel a bit to get stuff, still easy as it's all well connected with the MRT. Hawker food centers, that's where it's at, why go all the way to Singapore and eat hotel food


 
 Thanks. I googled and there is makansutra gluttons bay nearby, and there are three malls surrounding the hotel.


----------



## Semuapunmau

nino9 said:


> Thanks. I googled and there is makansutra gluttons bay nearby, and there are three malls surrounding the hotel.




For sure you won't go hungry in Singapore. For wi-fi, not like Jakarta where you get free access everywhere, the best bet is "ngopi" at Starbucks. 

If needs help just do a shoutout as I am sure many will be willing to recommend you places to feed your hungry soul. Glutton By The Bay only opens at night if I am not mistaken.


----------



## noobandroid

semuapunmau said:


> For sure you won't go hungry in Singapore. For wi-fi, not like Jakarta where you get free access everywhere, the best bet is "ngopi" at Starbucks.
> 
> If needs help just do a shoutout as I am sure many will be willing to recommend you places to feed your hungry soul. Glutton By The Bay only opens at night if I am not mistaken.



any good accommodation for a low budget folk like me, i currently booked a backpackers near kallang, but i think it's quite far from the expo zone


----------



## Semuapunmau

noobandroid said:


> any good accommodation for a low budget folk like me, i currently booked a backpackers near kallang, but i think it's quite far from the expo zone




Kallang / Geylang is stone throw away from the expo / Suntec area. Just couple of MRT stops away. If you can share your budget, I am sure some of us can recommend some places for you. Alternatively, you can check out website like www.asiatravel.com. Or use the hotel $$$ for some new toys at the expo


----------



## noobandroid

semuapunmau said:


> Kallang / Geylang is stone throw away from the expo / Suntec area. Just couple of MRT stops away. If you can share your budget, I am sure some of us can recommend some places for you. Alternatively, you can check out website like www.asiatravel.com. Or use the hotel $$$ for some new toys at the expo



currently locked on joyfor backpackers, but i am not familiar with Singapore so only worried on staying in the "cold zone" that has literally no POI


----------



## Semuapunmau

noobandroid said:


> currently locked on joyfor backpackers, but i am not familiar with Singapore so only worried on staying in the "cold zone" that has literally no POI




Just googled joyfor and that area is really "joyfor" men zone especially in the evening...you won't go hungry as Geylang got plenty of good local food. As you know, Singapore is very small and very safe, any POI can be easily accessible with our public transports.


----------



## noobandroid

semuapunmau said:


> Just googled joyfor and that area is really "joyfor" men zone especially in the evening...you won't go hungry as Geylang got plenty of good local food. As you know, Singapore is very small and very safe, any POI can be easily accessible with our public transports.



oh i will be hungry, for babes, food, music and attractions


----------



## estreeter

noobandroid said:


> oh i will be hungry, for babes, food, music and attractions


 
  
 Not sure that I would describe the female inhabitants of Geylang as 'babes' and you might be happier in BKK if nightlife is your priority. Dont even get me started on the price of alcohol in Singapore, although the would-be upscale nightclubs in many Asian cities are now just as bad (Jakarta leading the way, IMO). Singapore is a city where 'sorry for your wallet' applies, the upside being that Geylang is probably the safest red-light district I've ever stayed in. That said, I'd avoid flashing Tag Heuer watches and diamond-encrusted iPhones when you wander down the street to get some noodles


----------



## noobandroid

estreeter said:


> Not sure that I would describe the female inhabitants of Geylang as 'babes' and you might be happier in BKK if nightlife is your priority. Dont even get me started on the price of alcohol in Singapore, although the would-be upscale nightclubs in many Asian cities are now just as bad (Jakarta leading the way, IMO). Singapore is a city where 'sorry for your wallet' applies, the upside being that Geylang is probably the safest red-light district I've ever stayed in. That said, I'd avoid flashing Tag Heuer watches and diamond-encrusted iPhones when you wander down the street to get some noodles


 

 i picked joyfor for the sole reason of morning wake ups to a green scenery, i hate opening up the window and see a dead white wall, yish, thats a mood killer


----------



## echineko

noobandroid said:


> i picked joyfor for the sole reason of morning wake ups to a green scenery, i hate opening up the window and see a dead white wall, yish, thats a mood killer



When are you heading down? I'm probably going to be heading out on the morning itself. And will be staying in the hotel, so dead white walls are very likely


----------



## noobandroid

echineko said:


> When are you heading down? I'm probably going to be heading out on the morning itself. And will be staying in the hotel, so dead white walls are very likely



I've seen the Google Street view and it is facing a scenery, I'm there on 19th using airasia


----------



## lyricalmoments

Hey guys! If you guys are looking for food around Pan Pacific hotel area (where Canjam is going to be held), my recommendation is to head towards Marina Square shopping centre or Suntec City mall.  Avoid Glutton by the Bay because it's an overpriced place with bad representation of what good Singapore food should be!


----------



## lyricalmoments

For those thinking about food options in Singapore here are some recommendations...essentially the locals like myself will go to these places, and you can't go too wrong!

 Mind you, food in Singapore is not that cheap compared to Malaysia or Indonesia, and alcohol is quite expensive as well.
  
Around Pan Pacific hotel area
  
 1. Suntec city - Just a walk across Pan Pacific hotel, there are lots of dining options around the world's largest fountain.  Some of my favourite places there includes Muthu Curry (famous for their Fish head curry), Din Tai Fung (Chinese food), Kay Lee Roasted Meat (roasted duck, pork belly, honey baked pork collar), Tonkichi
 2.  Marina Square - Connected to the Pan Pacific Hotel itself.  The place to try out would be Wee Nam Kee Chicken Rice (one of Singapore's signature local dish), Ah Lam's Cuisine (noodles and salt baked chicken).
  
Slightly further away but worth the trip
  
 1. Old Airport Road food centre - lots of really good local hawker fare, be prepared to queue for the more popular stalls.
 2. People's Park Market
 3. Tekka Market (right next to Little India, lots of really good, soulful India and Chinese food there)
 4. Bugis area/ Albert Street food court - located near Sim Lim Square where you can find all kinds of electronics gadget.

Avoid
  
 Satay by the Bay, Glutton by the Bay, Marina Bay Sands (unless you're prepared to pay through your nose), the infamous Newton Hawker Centre (ultimate tourist trap).
 Hotel food are ridiculously overpriced.
  
  
Try this if you dare
  
 Durian season has just started and those who dare to take on the challenge can try them out around the Bugis area.


----------



## lyricalmoments

semuapunmau said:


> Kallang / Geylang is stone throw away from the expo / Suntec area. Just couple of MRT stops away. If you can share your budget, I am sure some of us can recommend some places for you. Alternatively, you can check out website like www.asiatravel.com. Or use the hotel $$$ for some new toys at the expo


 
 Kallang/ Geylang has some of the best food for the money..Do note that Geylang is the red-light district area, so it does get a bit seedy after dark...


----------



## third_eye

Clear Tune Monitors, Custom Art, Eartech Music, Effect Audio, InEarZ, Lime Ears, Norne Audio, Rhines Custom Monitors, and Whiplash Audio Dynamics added to exhibitor list!


----------



## joshuachew

third_eye said:


> Clear Tune Monitors, Custom Art, Eartech Music, Effect Audio, InEarZ, Lime Ears, Norne Audio, Rhines Custom Monitors, and Whiplash Audio Dynamics added to exhibitor list!


So...... Music Sactuary?


----------



## third_eye

iFi and Unique Melody added to exhibitor list!


----------



## fairx

I never been to big event like this. I wonder that's the do and don't at CanJam? 

I'm still thinking if I should stay near Chinatown or commute from JB.


----------



## Semuapunmau

fairx said:


> I never been to big event like this. I wonder that's the do and don't at CanJam?
> 
> I'm still thinking if I should stay near Chinatown or commute from JB.




JB...use the hotel $$$ for new toys


----------



## estreeter

fairx said:


> I never been to big event like this. I wonder that's the do and don't at CanJam?
> 
> I'm still thinking if I should stay near Chinatown or commute from JB.


 
  
 Unless you've  never made the trip from Malaysia to Singapore (!), I'm guessing you'll be fine. As for the event itself, the golden rule I follow at ANY hobbyist event is 'Dont be a dick'. From memory, Malaysians have a reasonable understanding of line etiquette : I cant say that the same holds true for everyone in that region.


----------



## xuan87

estreeter said:


> Unless you've  never made the trip from Malaysia to Singapore (!), I'm guessing you'll be fine. As for the event itself, the golden rule I follow at ANY hobbyist event is 'Dont be a dick'. From memory, Malaysians have a reasonable understanding of line etiquette : I cant say that the same holds true for everyone in that region.


 
  
 In addition to not being one, don't show yours too.... LOL
  
 Sorry for the bad pun... just really bored at work.


----------



## fairx

Haha thanks for the reply guys. 

I've been to singapore numerous time. Still have my Cepas easylink. I'm from North Malaysia. Perak state. Getting to and around central part of singapore are relatively "kacang" compared to Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## estreeter

Agreed - central Singapore is a breeze compared to central KL. One thing I do find odd is that cab drivers - in every other respect the best in Asia - dont relate to street numbers : they want the name of the building. When I asked what happens when the tenant with naming rights moves out of that building, my cab driver just smiled - clearly that sort of thing is beyond the understanding of a mere Gwailo


----------



## third_eye

Audionet, Klipsch, Lampizator, and oBravo added to exhibitor list!


----------



## estreeter

Sitting here in Terminal 1 at SIA waiting for my connection to BKK, I can easily imagine the throng of Head-Fiers dashing to the Arrivals Hall a little over a month from now. Every time I come here, they've moved a little closer to the dream of automating the airport - cant say I'm overly confident that my bag will end up where it needs to, but in hindsight the system is only replicating what the human check-in staff would have done once the tag was in place. About the only tips I can give you are universal the world over - avoid the Money Exchanges (notoriously poor rates at the airport vs those in the city) and the food but other than money for the cab ride into the city you arent likely to need to change money anyway.


----------



## 284033

joshuachew said:


> So...... Music Sactuary?


 

 That's right!


----------



## YoengJyh

UE!! Pls come to SG CAMJAM!!!
  
 And pls exhibit your store next to JH.


----------



## third_eye

Shure added to exhibitor list!


----------



## moedawg140

third_eye said:


> Shure added to exhibitor list!




My goodness! That is all. :bigsmile_face:


----------



## thatonenoob

Been a while since I've checked in on this.  Would like to come but schedule not panning out for the better right now...sigh haha. Post photos post photos guys!


----------



## slow

I  joined Head-Fi recently, was pending to arrive in Singapore on the 22nd. Flights have been changed, and tickets have been booked. From now till then, will be judiciously researching many of the exhibitors. This is beautiful! I didnt know a whole heap of the exhibitors existed, what they did in both form and function. Noob t-shirt getting printed out


----------



## fairx

slow said:


> I  joined Head-Fi recently, was pending to arrive in Singapore on the 22nd. Flights have been changed, and tickets have been booked. From now till then, will be judiciously researching many of the exhibitors. This is beautiful! I didnt know a whole heap of the exhibitors existed, what they did in both form and function. Noob t-shirt getting printed out


 
 chances are you can find option to change the fight it'll be worth it, I'm sure!


----------



## Thryd

It's not too late to book a ticket right?


----------



## third_eye

Shure added to exhibitor list! 


thryd said:


> It's not too late to book a ticket right?


 
 No, you're still good! 
  
 Also, we have a few rooms left available on our block rate:
  
  
*Hotel Discounts*
 We have a limited number of rooms available at a discounted rate of S$300/night which includes buffet breakfast and Internet. Please use the following link to reserve your rooms:
  
https://resweb.passkey.com/go/CanJamGlobalAudioTradeshow2015


----------



## third_eye

ACS and ei8htball added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Thryd

Excellent, I literally just made an account just for this


----------



## third_eye

thryd said:


> Excellent, I literally just made an account just for this


 
  
 Awesome!!


----------



## timttd

Is the pass available for purchase on the day itself?


----------



## BlurRhino

Cavalli Audio have no dealers in SG so hopefully they will come..


----------



## estreeter

Be happy - Singapore International is still processing incoming passengers with its usual efficiency but Bangkok was a nightmare. It's a high season unlike any other I can recall in the Big Mango for at least 5 years - probably closer to 10 and the queue would have been particularly tough to take after a 16-hour flight. The other thing I really enjoy in Singapore vs other cities in the region is that the cab ride to your hotel is an absolute pleasure : sat in a hot cab for over an hour while it crawled along the final 2kms to my Sukhumvit hotel last week. I dont know why so many Europeans have decided to come to this part of the world for their holidays, but it definitely flies in the face of the pessimism we see on Finance reports every night.


----------



## echineko

estreeter said:


> I dont know why so many Europeans have decided to come to this part of the world for their holidays



Sunny, cheap, good food. What else do you need?


----------



## fairx

timttd said:


> Is the pass available for purchase on the day itself?


 
 I'd like to know if that's possible too


----------



## third_eye

fairx said:


> I'd like to know if that's possible too


 
  
 Yes, tickets can be purchased on the day of the event as well


----------



## estreeter

echineko said:


> Sunny, cheap, good food. What else do you need?


 
  
 Point taken - even in Oz, Winter can be an endless experience for those who live down South and the prospect of a holiday in the Tropics is always going to sell : just not sure that my vision of the tropics includes 4 lanes of traffic going nowhere in both directions  .... 
  
 Anyway, I'm back at Changi now on my way home, a little older and a littler wiser. January trips are definitely off my list, but CanJam should be a blast. Enjoy.


----------



## third_eye

Very pleased to announce NXT Magazine as the Official Media Sponsor of CanJam Singapore 2016!
  
  
​


----------



## third_eye

Great news! Soundwave will be bringing the new Fender (former Aurisonics) lineup just announced at NAMM this week including the  DXA1, FXA2, FXA5, FXA6, and FXA7.


----------



## third_eye

Dunu and Vsonic added to exhibitor list!


----------



## ginda10

do exhibitors sell their products at CanJam? 
or it's only for socializing with the members?
do they offer special prices?


----------



## fairx

Lol I want those Dunu 2kJ..!





ginda10 said:


> do exhibitors sell their products at CanJam?
> or it's only for socializing with the members?
> do they offer special prices?


----------



## third_eye

ginda10 said:


> do exhibitors sell their products at CanJam?
> or it's only for socializing with the members?
> do they offer special prices?


 
  
 Yes, many exhibitors will be selling products at the show and some will also have Show Specials going on! Stay subscribed to the thread as we'll be posting updates on Show Specials as well as our SHaG (Scavenger Hunt and Giveaway) contest prizes!


----------



## noobandroid

third_eye said:


> Yes, many exhibitors will be selling products at the show and some will also have Show Specials going on! Stay subscribed to the thread as we'll be posting updates on Show Specials as well as our SHaG (Scavenger Hunt and Giveaway) contest prizes!



shag? i prefer swag


----------



## third_eye

Hey everyone, IT'S T-SHIRT TIME!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 Those of you who have ordered t-shirts at our meets and shows before already know this drill.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  To reserve your shirt, please reply (post in *this* thread, do *not* PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, the color you want (Black or White) and how many of that size that you want - all separated by pipes. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line.  For example, this is my "order":
  
*third_eye|L|Black|3*
*third_eye|S|White|1*
  
 Please note that sizes reflect Asian sizing! 
  
 T-shirts are SGD $30 each, and will be both picked-up and paid-for at the show, though we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts.  The deadline for t-shirt orders is noon (12:00p) Singapore (GMT+0), on Monday, February 1.


----------



## noobandroid

noobandroid|M |white| 1


----------



## echineko

noobandroid said:


> noobandroid|M |white| 2


 
 Lulz, you're fast


----------



## Semuapunmau

Semuapunmau | XL | Black 1


----------



## noobandroid

echineko said:


> Lulz, you're fast



coincidence timing


----------



## warrenpchi

third_eye said:


> Please note that sizes reflect Asian sizing!


 
  
 Just in case any of you don't know what Asian sizing is, this means that shirts will tend to run a little smaller than US sizes.  So for those used to US sizing, roughly speaking, you should go one size up to get what you want (i.e. if you wear a US Large, you'll want to get Asian Extra-Large).  That said...

*warrenpchi|L|White|1*
*warrenpchi|XL|White|1*


----------



## RedTwilight

*Redtwilight | M | White | 1*
  
 Asian sizing woot! Thanks!


----------



## YoengJyh

I want black tee, L size. Thanks. Will come and pay during the event including the ticket too.
  
*YoengJyh|L|Black|1*


----------



## lalala6

lalala6 | M | Black | 1


----------



## third_eye

Jaben added to exhibitor list!


----------



## TheTrap

audiowood said:


> Holy Smoke. I am planning to be there only in April and June next year. I need to change my schedule.
> 
> I LOVE SINGAPORE!
> 
> ...


 
  
 You have no idea how corrupt the government is. Healthiest people award definitely does not belong to us either. Nor is the selection on audio equipment. 

 I agree that the airport is fantastic though and the crime rates are generally low though they have been rising in recent years due to the influx of immigrants.


----------



## echineko

thetrap said:


> You have no idea how corrupt the government is.



As a Malaysian, gotta say, it could be worse  And our food is better lah


----------



## TheTrap

echineko said:


> As a Malaysian, gotta say, it could be worse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I won't deny that  
  
 1MDB anyone?


----------



## joshuachew

third_eye said:


> Jaben added to exhibitor list!


Lol. They finally caved.


----------



## ClieOS

Boys, as much as I too dislike the gov, please note that we don't discuss politic in HF.


----------



## simty

*simty | M | Black | 1*
*simty | S | Black | 1*


----------



## Arianne

*Deleted*


----------



## timttd

nice!! in for a treat!


----------



## moedawg140

Hi everyone, I will be tabulating t-shirt orders for this year's CanJam Singapore! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 With that said...
  
  


noobandroid said:


> noobandroid|M |white| 1


 
  


semuapunmau said:


> Semuapunmau | XL | Black 1


 
  


warrenpchi said:


> ...
> *warrenpchi|L|White|1*
> *warrenpchi|XL|White|1*


 
  


redtwilight said:


> *Redtwilight | M | White | 1*
> ...


 
  


yoengjyh said:


> ...
> *YoengJyh|L|Black|1*


 
  


lalala6 said:


> lalala6 | M | Black | 1


 
  


simty said:


> *simty | M | Black | 1*
> *simty | S | Black | 1*


 
  


arianne said:


> *Arianne | XL | White | 1*
> *Arianne | M | White | 1*


 
  
 ...I've got you all down!


----------



## Overkill Red

Overkill Red|L|Black|1
Overkill Red|L|White|1


----------



## third_eye

Hey Guys! We're only a few short weeks away from CanJam Singapore 2016! Please check out our new CanJam Global website at www.canjamglobal.com for more event details and links to purchase tickets. Looking forward to the big event!


----------



## karloil

I just noticed that CanJam will coincide with Singapore Air Show!  Busy weekend for me!!!


----------



## kennethSG98

Shirts for me please XD
  
 kennethSG98|L|Black|1


----------



## Sennheiser

Hey @moedawg140,
  
 I hope the large size will offer a better fit this time. See you in a couple of weeks! 
  
*rosmadi mahmood|L|Black|1*


----------



## noobandroid

karloil said:


> I just noticed that CanJam will coincide with Singapore Air Show!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 hey, maybe we can go along, 1 day canjam 1 day SG air show


----------



## 5h4d0w

5h4d0w|XS|Black|1
5h4d0w|XS|White|1


----------



## moedawg140

overkill red said:


> Overkill Red|L|Black|1
> Overkill Red|L|White|1


 
  


overkill red said:


> Overkill Red|L|Black|1
> Overkill Red|L|White|1


 
  


kennethsg98 said:


> ...
> kennethSG98|L|Black|1


 
  
 Edit: Showing that I did not miss your post, you are taken care of. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


sennheiser said:


>





> *rosmadi mahmood|L|Black|1*


 
  
 See you soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


5h4d0w said:


> 5h4d0w|XS|Black|1
> 5h4d0w|XS|White|1


 
  
 Got you all down!


----------



## third_eye

Some nice coverage of CanJam Singapore: http://singapore.coconuts.co/2016/01/27/premier-headphone-and-audiophile-expo-canjam-global-heads-singapore-february


----------



## RedTwilight

third_eye said:


> Some nice coverage of CanJam Singapore: http://singapore.coconuts.co/2016/01/27/premier-headphone-and-audiophile-expo-canjam-global-heads-singapore-february


 
  
 Striking a Chord indeed eh hurhur..


----------



## Emerpus

*Emerpus|M|White|1*


----------



## BartSimpson1976

I will attend, althoug the date is not cleverly choosen as it's same weekend as Singapore Air Show...


----------



## Jeffrey1212

jeffrey1212|L|Black|1


----------



## moedawg140

emerpus said:


> *Emerpus|M|White|1*







jeffrey1212 said:


> jeffrey1212|L|Black|1




Got you both down!


----------



## third_eye

As part of CanJam Singapore 2016, we are holding our Scavenger Hunt and Giveaway (SHaG), where you can win amazing audio gear!
  
  

  
  
  

  
  
  
  
 Here's how it works:
  

You must pick up a SHaG card at the CanJam Singapore 2016 registration desk.
The SHaG card will have the logos of the exhibitors participating in the CanJam SHaG on it.
As you make your way through CanJam Singapore 2016, make sure to stop by each and every participating exhibitor (again, identified by their logos on the SHaG card). Each SHaG exhibitor you visit will validate their logo on your card after you have performed their suggested task (given a sincere listen/audition at their exhibit, opting in to a list, etc.).
Once your SHaG card is completely validated by every SHaG exhibitor, please turn it in at the CanJam Singapore 2016 Registration Desk. Your completely validated SHaG card will serve as your valid entry for the SHaG drawing.
Winners will be chosen at random from the valid entries at the close of the show (Sunday, February 21, 2016 @ 5pm), and prizes will be awarded at that time. Please note that some prizes might be shipped directly by the participating SHaG exhibitors.
Only one completed SHaG entry card per attendee is allowed.
There is a maximum of one prize per valid SHaG entry.
CanJam exhibitors and exhibitor staff are ineligible.
 
*CanJam Singapore 2016 SHaG Prizes*

*Brainwavz Audio* - XF200, XM5, Hengja, Truss (x2), Blu200
*Dita Audio* - The Answer, The Answer Truth Edition, The Answer Truth Edition Balanced, Auralic Aries Mini Streamer
*Fischer Audio* - Kennerton Magister
*Pendulumic* - Tach T1
*AV One* - RHA M750i
*AAW* - Nebula One In Ear Monitor (x10)
*Meze* - Meze 99 Classics
*Radius* - HP-NHR11K, HP-NEF11R, HP-TW31K, HP-TW41R
*Sennheiser* - Sennheiser Vinyl (10), HD6, HD7, HD8
*Questyle* - QP1R
*Klipsch* - XR8i In Ear Headphones
*Jomo Audio* - Jomo 4 Universals
*Beyerdynamic* - Prize to be confirmed
*Ultrasone* - HFI780
*Sound Affairs* - Pilxir Elementa AC Power Cord
*Music Sanctuary* - 64audio: 2 driver IEM, Effect Audio cable, Empire Ears Olympus IEM cable, Hypno Amplifier, Jomo 3 IEM, PWaudio No. 5 IEM Cabloe, plussound Copper IEM cable
*Echobox* - Finder
*Stereo* - iFi iPurifier 2 (5 units), Noble K10u
*Atomic Floyd* - SuperDARTS Titanium


----------



## kangcore

Glad to see I'm not late to the party! Haven't been on Headfi for a while for various reasons, but sure am glad I logged in today to update my profile and take a peek. Gonna be a bit of a stretch that weekend, but will do my best to be there.
  
 By the way, any visiting Headfi-ers who need craft beer or coffee recommendations, please feel free to PM me, or make a request in the thread - will be happy to share!


----------



## third_eye

Hey Guys, all T-Shirt orders have now been placed. We ordered some extras so if you want to reserve one please chime in to the thread!


----------



## ysho

*ysho|XXL|Black|1*

*ysho|XL|White|1*


----------



## crowley

Really excited going to my first ever CanJam! Not my first time in Singapore though and it is a great city.


----------



## Ultrainferno

third_eye said:


> Jomo Audio added to exhibitor list!


 
  
 It's so weird there hardly is any info on Jomo Audio on Head-Fi. I just published a double review of the Jomo5 and Jomo6R.
 I hope to see more of Jomo Audio on Headfi though, they have good products.


----------



## moedawg140

ysho said:


> *ysho|XXL|Black|1*
> 
> *ysho|XL|White|1*




Got you down!


----------



## BartSimpson1976

ultrainferno said:


> It's so weird there hardly is any info on Jomo Audio on Head-Fi. I just published a double review of the Jomo5 and Jomo6R.
> I hope to see more of Jomo Audio on Headfi though, they have good products.


 
 Looking forward to try them during CanJam.
 Trying to support local business and I have a keen interest in the AAW W350.
 Want to test them against the Jomo5


----------



## balancedamatuer

balancedamatuerIMIBlackI1


----------



## third_eye

Labkable Pro Shop added to exhibitor list!


----------



## moedawg140

balancedamatuer said:


> balancedamatuerIMIBlackI1


 
  
 Got you down!


----------



## 39points

Just got my tickets!


----------



## third_eye

39points said:


> Just got my tickets!




Awesome, see you there and great first post!!


----------



## echineko

*echineko|Large|Black|1*


----------



## ben1996hi

Is there going to be a confirmation email of some kind to ensure ticket buyers? Bought it a while ago and I am unsure if tickets were processed


----------



## noobandroid

ben1996hi said:


> Is there going to be a confirmation email of some kind to ensure ticket buyers? Bought it a while ago and I am unsure if tickets were processed



i got 2 emails, 1 from the site one from paypal


----------



## moedawg140

echineko said:


> *echineko|Large|Black|1*




Got you down!


----------



## manualvin

Manualvin|XLarge|Black|1


----------



## moedawg140

manualvin said:


> Manualvin|XLarge|Black|1




Got you down!


----------



## Raddiqal11

Happy Chinese New Year you all!


----------



## gab840

Hey Friends Just an out of course query 
  
Can you suggest me a budget stay/accommodation/tourist-attraction suggestions in Singapore . 
I will be coming from India on 18th for a week but coming esp. for CanJam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 .
  
_A bit Guidance from any localite will be really helpfull. _
  
_Please pm me . _
  
_Also other Audiophilias who are coming from abroad please reply we can handshake n plan together._
  
  
Thanks a Lot Friends!!!


----------



## third_eye

gab840 said:


> Hey Friends Just an out of course query
> 
> Can you suggest me a budget stay/accommodation/tourist-attraction suggestions in Singapore .
> I will be coming from India on 18th for a week but coming esp. for CanJam
> ...


 
  
  A whole bunch of us are coming from abroad. Be sure to stop by the Registration Desk and say hi!


----------



## noobandroid

gab840 said:


> Hey Friends Just an out of course query
> 
> Can you suggest me a budget stay/accommodation/tourist-attraction suggestions in Singapore .
> I will be coming from India on 18th for a week but coming esp. for CanJam    .
> ...



I'm staying at joyfor backpackers, you can book a spot there if u r into it


----------



## Limexx

Anyone knows how to get a refund for the tickets?


----------



## alamakazam

limexx said:


> Anyone knows how to get a refund for the tickets?


 
 same here .... cant make it on saturday
  
  transferable?


----------



## third_eye

limexx said:


> Anyone knows how to get a refund for the tickets?


 
  
 Yes, just submit a refund request through Eventbrite...
  
  


alamakazam said:


> same here .... cant make it on saturday
> 
> transferable?


 
  
 Yes, if you want to come on Sunday instead just bring the Saturday ticket and we'll get you squared away...


----------



## third_eye

Hope everyone is getting excited for the show, only a few more days to go!! Here is a partial list of Specials that will be available at CanJam Singapore with more to come!!
  
*Brainwavz Audio *- Online coupon code valid until the second week of March
*AAW *- 15% discount across the range and a chance to win a pair of W300AR customs with any purchase
*Audiosound* - 15% off select Audio-Technica headphones
*AV One* - 10-15% off select Audeze, Chord, FiiO, Fostex, Hifiman, RHA, Parrot, Woo Audio, and Questyle products
*Pendulumic* - 10-15% off select products
*Radius* - 10-15% off select products
*Jomo Audio* - X Effect Audio special collaboration product, limited edition, Free custom design for universal bundle at the show, Free custom design for customs after the show with free impressions, 20% off Linum cables
*Sennheiser* - Special Show Pricing
*Shure *- Special Show Pricing
*Sound Affairs *- 15% off list price for Pilxir Elite BAC and Elite BDC products
*Meze Headphones* - 20% off 
*Music Sanctuary *- Special pricing on Forex, 64 Audio, Cosmic Ears, Custom Art, CTM, Eartech, Effect Audio, Empire, HUM, INEarz, Jomo Audio, Lime Ears, PWaudio
*Atomic Floyd* - 25% Discount Codes
*Lend Me UR Ears *- 10% off all DUNU, FLC Technology, and Vsonic products


----------



## Limexx

third_eye said:


> Yes, just submit a refund request through Eventbrite...




I submitted but no reply


----------



## 445685

Wow, CNY gave me some time to surf and satisfy my emerging interest in headphones audio...just registered on here today. Not a day too early as I see now...booking the trip to SG already *excited*!


----------



## audio123

Are shirts still available?


----------



## gab840

Wish AKG, Schiit n Yulong could also have been joined there..but still load of work for Ears !!!!


----------



## audio123

gab840 said:


> Wish AKG, Schiit n Yulong could also have been joined there..but still load of work for Ears !!!!


 

 Ocharaku and Fitear too hehe


----------



## toxicdrift

booked my tickets for the show! coming from Mumbai, India! see u guys there


----------



## FeedingNation

Is it possible to buy the tickets on site?


----------



## noobandroid

feedingnation said:


> Is it possible to buy the tickets on site?



is mentioned before we can


----------



## FeedingNation

noobandroid said:


> is mentioned before we can




Not sure what you mean....


----------



## RedTwilight

feedingnation said:


> Not sure what you mean....


 
  
 That means that it has been said before that you can get them at CanjamSG itself.


----------



## FeedingNation

redtwilight said:


> That means that it has been before that you can get them at CanjamSG itself.




Ah, I see. Thanks.


----------



## audio123

*audio123 | M | Black | 1*


----------



## xuan87

I'll be helping out at the Music Sanctuary booth so just drop by and say hi!


----------



## fairx

redtwilight said:


> That means that it has been before that you can get them at CanjamSG itself.


 
 I wonder theres a difference in pricing between online booking and on site ticket. My friend might follow me but he can't decide if he's staying for 2 days so he hesitated to book online for 2 day ticket.


----------



## Orky261

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oh boy, be still my wallet, I hope you won't be harmed too much...


----------



## fairx

Hmm I wonder if any vendor offering ear impression service for ciem?


----------



## noobandroid

maybe UE will bring their 3d scanning? that would be an attraction


----------



## moedawg140

audio123 said:


> *audio123 | M | Black | 1*


 
  
 Got you down!


----------



## fairx

well I'm pretty psych about this but i do wondering what stuff are you guys planned to buy (and get discount) at Singapore Can Jam? Of course I got eyes on some hybrids but really curious whats others choices so I won't miss any good deal. Thanks


----------



## RedTwilight

fairx said:


> I wonder theres a difference in pricing between online booking and on site ticket. My friend might follow me but he can't decide if he's staying for 2 days so he hesitated to book online for 2 day ticket.


 
  
 Pricing will probably be the same I think? The 2 day ticket is far more cost effective however, if you can afford to go on both days.
  
 Edit: Hurr, afford.


----------



## audio123

fairx said:


> well I'm pretty psych about this but i do wondering what stuff are you guys planned to buy (and get discount) at Singapore Can Jam? Of course I got eyes on some hybrids but really curious whats others choices so I won't miss any good deal. Thanks


 

 check out music sanctuary they have many different brands of ciems


----------



## RedTwilight

audio123 said:


> check out music sanctuary they have many different brands of ciems :tongue_smile:




+1 to that


----------



## Uncle E1

AK will be presenting the complete Sirens series II (Full Metal Jacket)


----------



## WooAudio

It is almost time!
3-years in the making, *pre-production WA8 *will make landfall at Singapore CanJam 2016. The WA8 is the world's first, all-tube, battery operated, a transformer-coupled headphone amplifier with a Hi-Res DAC.
See and hear this little engineering marvel at *AV One*'s booth. This is one to write home about!
  
 Cheers,
 Jack


----------



## audio123

wooaudio said:


> It is almost time!
> 3-years in the making, *pre-production WA8 *will make landfall at Singapore CanJam 2016. The WA8 is the world's first, all-tube, battery operated, a transformer-coupled headphone amplifier with a Hi-Res DAC.
> See and hear this little engineering marvel at *AV One*'s booth. This is one to write home about!
> 
> ...


 
 How much is it going for?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

audio123 said:


> How much is it going for?


 
  
 $1799 for black and Space Gray, $1899 for gold.


----------



## Linum

Happy Lunar New Year! We will be represented by Jomo Audio at CanJam. So, drop by Jomo to demo Linum Super BaX prototypes.
  
http://www.linum.dk/linum-super-bax/


----------



## RealSpark

linum said:


> Happy Lunar New Year! We will be represented by Jomo Audio at CanJam. So, drop by Jomo to demo Linum Super BaX prototypes.
> 
> http://www.linum.dk/linum-super-bax/


 
 We will be loaded with Super BaX and normal BaX soon...


----------



## RealSpark

fairx said:


> Hmm I wonder if any vendor offering ear impression service for ciem?


 
 Free impression at Jomo booth. Number 55.


----------



## audio123

Will there be universals of customs available for sale at canjam?


----------



## RealSpark

There will be some stocks, limited though.


----------



## audio123

realspark said:


> There will be some stocks, limited though.


----------



## fairx

Nice! Can't wait .





realspark said:


> Free impression at Jomo booth. Number 55.


.


----------



## AuxX

One more week to go.... 
Btw, do we need to print out the ticket? 
Or maybe we can show it with our smartphone?


----------



## audio123

auxx said:


> One more week to go....
> Btw, do we need to print out the ticket?
> Or maybe we can show it with our smartphone?


 

 It is an eventbrite event, you need to show the QR code of your ticket, hence can just show it on your phone. Cheers


----------



## jelt2359

I've had a few requests, so I will be bringing my personal CIEMs. If anyone wants to listen to my CIEMs not available at other booths, PM me, we can arrange to meet. Bear in mind they are CIEMs though, so force-fitting may be necessary. 
  
 Some that I think are not currently available at the show, based on the list on the first page:
 Spiral Ears SE5 Ultimate
 Perfect Seal AR6
 Hifiman RE1000
 Lear LCM BD4.2
 Rhapsodio Galaxy metal universal
 Unreleased European CIEM
 Westone ES60 (may not be on time)
 Alclair unrelease (may not be on time)
  
 I am also considering bringing my two rare cans- Grado HP1000 (Joe Grado personally revised version) and LFF Code-X, if there is any interest.
  
 Anyway, PM me and we'll work something out 
  
 See you all at Canjam!


----------



## AuxX

audio123 said:


> It is an eventbrite event, you need to show the QR code of your ticket, hence can just show it on your phone. Cheers




Thanks bro


----------



## wkkm007

Me going
I would like to have a badge.


----------



## 445685

My first visit to a CanJam is coming closer every day. Would be really interested to try the Schiits. What's the chance that we see it to be added to the Exhibitor list still?
  
 I'm having the HD650 currently running with the Oppo HA-2. Would like to try them with OTL amps as I've read in several blogs/reviews etc.. that that is a perfect match. Saw Schiit has one, but I'm interested in their other products as well. 
  
 Also, if anyone bringing a Bottlehead Crack and would let me have an ear full with it I'd be thankful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Edit: Please, I'd like to have that nice little badge for the CanJam SG.
         
         Are there still T-shirts available?
         If yes...
  
         *ethnicolor | M | Black | 1*


----------



## moedawg140

ethnicolor said:


> ...*ethnicolor | M | Black | 1*


 
  
 Got you down!


----------



## audio123

jelt2359 said:


> I've had a few requests, so I will be bringing my personal CIEMs. If anyone wants to listen to my CIEMs not available at other booths, PM me, we can arrange to meet. Bear in mind they are CIEMs though, so force-fitting may be necessary.
> 
> Some that I think are not currently available at the show, based on the list on the first page:
> Spiral Ears SE5 Ultimate
> ...


 

 RE1000


----------



## Overkill Red

I'm looking to get some Miracell Proear / similar CIEM lubricant to counter a recent occurrence of dry ear canals :\
If any kind US Head-Fier would be willing to help me carry some (after I've paid of course) in I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## 284033

audio123 said:


> Will there be universals of customs available for sale at canjam?




Our partnering audiologist will be at our booth between 2pm and 4pm on both days. Otherwise ear impressions can be made on the Monday after Canjam.


----------



## georgelai57

kozato said:


> Our partnering audiologist will be at our booth between 2pm and 4pm on both days. Otherwise ear impressions can be made on the Monday after Canjam.



And you have 5 days to syringe your ears out before that!


----------



## FeedingNation

Is it too late to order the t shirt, and is it possible to have a different name printed? (I don't know, this is my first time :L)

FeedingNation|L|1


----------



## audio123

feedingnation said:


> Is it too late to order the t shirt, and is it possible to have a different name printed? (I don't know, this is my first time :L)
> 
> FeedingNation|L|1


 

 i dont think there will be printing of name haha


----------



## chesterljh

georgelai57 said:


> And you have 5 days to syringe your ears out before that!


 
  
  
 start cleaning up!!! =P


----------



## moedawg140

feedingnation said:


> Is it too late to order the t shirt, and is it possible to have a different name printed? (I don't know, this is my first time :L)
> 
> FeedingNation|L|1




Black or white of the shirt? (Nothing custom unless you do it yourself when you receive the shirt)


----------



## FeedingNation

moedawg140 said:


> Black or white of the shirt? (Nothing custom unless you do it yourself when you receive the shirt)




White

Knew I forgot something .__.


----------



## moedawg140

feedingnation said:


> White
> 
> Knew I forgot something .__.




Got you down!


----------



## estreeter

OK - Saturday is D-Day and I expect there are many excited Head-Fiers out there with bags packed and tickets booked (not to mention those chained to a desk for another gruelling work week in Singapore - commiserations, wage slaves), and I feel duty bound to offer this one piece of sage advice. No matter how much money you bring to Singapore *do not*, accept an invitation to visit Orchard Towers. Its a dump, and an expensive dump at that. Singapore does many things very well, and I'm no shrinking violet when it comes to nightlife, but this faded relic of a bygone era should have been demolished years ago. Its sole purpose is to relieve unwary tourists of their money - personally, even Geylang is an improvement on this eyesore.  Enjoy CANJAM.


----------



## noobandroid

going there 1 day early to have my sweet time roaming sg


----------



## VillaGemuk

anyone wanna sell off electrostatic rigs at canjam singapore?


----------



## gab840

Would like to have a Canjam Badge!!!


----------



## gab840

Anyone bringing Beyer T1s in his gear??? 
Am not able to bring for some reasons but really want to hear it's synergy with wa2 and other set ups


----------



## echineko

From some of the feedback I've seen earlier, it seems this Canjam is not as participant gear friendly as some have been in the past (correct me if I'm wrong, but there seems to be 0 attendee tables/areas). As such, with people probably heading off to their flights in the next 1-2 days, might be better for anyone interested in demoing/showing off their own gear to have a separate thread for it? Worst case might be able to sit down over a coffee somewhere nearby and try stuff out


----------



## third_eye

gab840 said:


> Anyone bringing Beyer T1s in his gear???
> Am not able to bring for some reasons but really want to hear it's synergy with wa2 and other set ups


 
  
 I might try and bring the T1 V2 if I have enough room! 
  
  


echineko said:


> From some of the feedback I've seen earlier, it seems this Canjam is not as participant gear friendly as some have been in the past (correct me if I'm wrong, but there seems to be 0 attendee tables/areas). As such, with people probably heading off to their flights in the next 1-2 days, might be better for anyone interested in demoing/showing off their own gear to have a separate thread for it? Worst case might be able to sit down over a coffee somewhere nearby and try stuff out


 
  
 Yeah, although we will not a have a dedicated member area this time, there will be a large area in the center of the Pacific Ballroom with lounge chairs and coffee tables so I'm sure there will be many impromptu listening possibilities. We are also planning on doing an IEM clinic in the foyer of the Ballroom on Sunday if there is enough interest.


----------



## echineko

third_eye said:


> Yeah, although we will not a have a dedicated member area this time, there will be a large area in the center of the Pacific Ballroom with lounge chairs and coffee tables so I'm sure there will be many impromptu listening possibilities. We are also planning on doing an IEM clinic in the foyer of the Ballroom on Sunday if there is enough interest.


 
 Btw is there an official schedule of events for Canjam? I'd heard there would be some talks/discussion sessions as well, but I can't find any actual information


----------



## third_eye

echineko said:


> Btw is there an official schedule of events for Canjam? I'd heard there would be some talks/discussion sessions as well, but I can't find any actual information


 
 Yes, there is. Everyone attending will be getting an Official Show Guide which will map everything out for the event. Also, we will be opening the CanJam Singapore Impressions thread as soon as CanJam starts so everyone can provide live updates. The seminars will be held on both days (topics repeat) in Ocean Room 6 on the second floor and here are the topics:
  
 11:30am-12:30pm
*CIEMs (Custom In-Ear Monitors): From stage tools, **to audiophilia darlings, to the future of everything? *
 Audiophiles the world over have discovered how exquisite detail and supreme isolation contribute to a sublime on the go listening experience. Join a star-studded panel discussion on the future of CIEM’s with Jerry Harvey (JH Audio), John Moulton (Noble Audio), Emil Stolecki (Lime Ears), and Piotr Granicki (Custom Art). 
  
 1:30pm-2:30pm
*Chord Dave and Mojo Digital Audio Masterclass*
 A special presentation by Rob Watts of Chord Electronics. Learn what’s behind the exquisite “Chord” sound of the Chord Dave and Chord Mojo. Q&A to follow. 
  
 3:00pm-4:00pm
*Ask the Experts*
 Have a question? Get it answered by a world class panel of experts including Jude Mansilla (Founder, Head-Fi.org) , Robert Winterhoff (CEO, Beyerdynamic) , Michael Willberg (CEO, Ultrasone) and Dan Clark (Founder, MrSpeakers).


----------



## ezekiel77

third_eye said:


> 11:30am-12:30pm
> *CIEMs (Custom In-Ear Monitors): From stage tools, **to audiophilia darlings, to the future of everything? *
> Audiophiles the world over have discovered how exquisite detail and supreme isolation contribute to a sublime on the go listening experience. Join a star-studded panel discussion on the future of CIEM’s with Jerry Harvey (JH Audio), John Moulton (Noble Audio), Emil Stolecki (Lime Ears), and Piotr Granicki (Custom Art).


 
  
 Wow, star-studded it is. Great to have this session!


----------



## jude

*Head-Fi TV's CanJam Singapore 2016 Preview *​  
​
NOTE:  If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.

_CanJam Singapore 2016 Preview - Head-Fi TV _produced by Joseph Cwik and Jude Mansilla​  
  
 CanJam is heading to Asia for the first time, and here's our sneak peek at just some of the things you can see, hear, and play with at CanJam Singapore 2016. It's taking place February 20-21 at the Pan Pacific Singapore Marina Square, so be sure to check out the video, get your tickets, and be there for all of the personal audio goodness at CanJam Singapore 2016!
  
*Click here* to find out more details about how to get there, and how to register.


----------



## DeeTeeSe7en

Are still able to reserve shirts? If yes..

*DeeTeeSe7en| S | Black |1*


----------



## MrBucket

When will the 1.1 kit for the Ether C be available to buy?


----------



## thatonenoob

Guys am going to Canjam (but only on the 21st unfortunately).  Pretty exciting, though I foresee holes through the wallet like nobody's business.


----------



## Overkill Red

thatonenoob said:


> Guys am going to Canjam (but only on the 21st unfortunately).  Pretty exciting, though I foresee holes through the wallet like nobody's business.


 
  
 Isn't that just exciting?


----------



## Sushi Ears

Ethers offering their upgrade kit for such a reasonable price really helps their reputation as a caring company.  Great customer service.


----------



## alamakazam

since there is no response for a tix refund through eventbrite
  
 I have a 2 days tix, any problem if my friend were to go on saturday, and sunday for myself


----------



## thatonenoob

How do we get the SG Canjam badge...cause I want it lol.


----------



## Overkill Red

thatonenoob said:


> How do we get the SG Canjam badge...cause I want it lol.




I'd dig one too!!


----------



## thatonenoob

overkill red said:


> Isn't that just exciting?


 
 Yes..until the day after and I check the online statement.  Geez that's a sight I probably don't want to ever see.


----------



## jefmohd

Unfortunately MrSpeakers never mention about the new version in their website. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I just bought mine, which is the Ether C old version.


----------



## Orky261

@jefmohd the upgrade is like $10, I'm bringing my Ether there just in case.


----------



## moedawg140

deeteese7en said:


> Are still able to reserve shirts? If yes..
> 
> *DeeTeeSe7en| S | Black |1*




Got you down!


----------



## thatonenoob

overkill red said:


> I'd dig one too!!


 
 Yup can't wait for the bdage...contemplating buying the t-shirt...but I figure those 30 bucks could go towards an upgrade cable.  So maybe no hahaha.


----------



## MrSpeakersPeter

Dan will have free 1.1 tuning kits for existing owners of ETHER and ETHER C at CanJam Singapore so be sure to bring your cans in for an upgrade!


----------



## gab840

Friends CanJam is just three days ahead ...Let hype a little & rush this forum with messages 
  
 Lets know your top 3 companies whose headphones/equipments you want to check out ????


----------



## gab840

I will start First :
  
 1)Audio Technica - Those were the one with whom I came into Audiophile World so ya really want to hear there flagships & AIR series Headphones !!!
  
 2)Sennheiser - Am a big fan of soundstage , so really wanna checkout HD800 n HD800s
  
 3)STAX - That was a difficult one ..Choosing between so many it was really  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... haven't heard an Electrostatic so lets try them out .
  
 BTW I will try to check each n every booth & company out there


----------



## third_eye

gab840 said:


> Friends CanJam is just three days ahead ...Let hype a little & rush this forum with messages
> 
> Lets know your top 3 companies whose headphones/equipments you want to check out ????


 
  
 Great idea! I'm looking forward to hearing many brands/products that we normally don't get to see in the USA as much.....


----------



## third_eye

Guys, quick update for those that may still need hotel rooms for CanJam Singapore this weekend. We still have a few rooms left available at the hotel, please use the link below to reserve. Can't wait to see everyone in a few days!!!
  
*Hotel Discounts*
  
 We have a limited number of rooms available at a discounted rate of S$300/night which includes a buffet breakfast and Internet. Please use the following link to reserve your rooms:
  
https://resweb.passkey.com/go/CanJamGlobalAudioTradeshow2015


----------



## NA Blur

Uniting the world through audio is a good thing. I cannot wait to see the update.


----------



## noobandroid

i would be hoping to try out these:

noble audio
shure kse
jh audio
stax
dita
chord line up


----------



## Birdoffice

Is Orpheous 2 there in the event for audition?


----------



## warrenpchi

Hi everybody!  In case any of you wanted to audition a prototype of the upcoming Cavalli Audio Liquid Spark (portable amp), there will be units stationed at MrSpeakers's and Jaben's exhibits.


----------



## RedTwilight

gab840 said:


> I will start First :
> 
> 1)Audio Technica - Those were the one with whom I came into Audiophile World so ya really want to hear there flagships & AIR series Headphones !!!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hmm it'd be:
  
 1) Vibro Aria
  
 2) CustomArt Ei.XX
  
 3) Noble N6
  
 Wallet hates 'em all though.


----------



## incognitodave

mrspeakerspeter said:


> Dan will have free 1.1 tuning kits for existing owners of ETHER and ETHER C at CanJam Singapore so be sure to bring your cans in for an upgrade!


 
 Fantastic news! I was hoping he would be bringing some and you can't beat the price.  You guys rock.


----------



## ezekiel77

Wonder if Jerry Harvey will sign my stuff haha.
  
 Otherwise, my top 3 must-tests:
 1) KSE1500
 2) Shangri-La
 3) Zeus


----------



## nino9

I would like to request a badge please.


----------



## estreeter

I'm going to go out on a limb and assume that the Pan Pacific has rejigged the layout of the room(s) CanJam will be occupying  
  

  
 I'll leave the final word to Eddie, a longtime headphone addict and social commentator.


----------



## lbbef

A little last minute but is anyone interested in meeting up after the event on Saturday (20th)?

If we can gather enough interest, I'll organize a mini meet. 

Just add on to the list!

1) lbbef
2)
3)
4)
5)


----------



## thatonenoob

On that note...first time canjmammers want to meet up Sunday? I'll be there early hahaha.


----------



## ezekiel77

lbbef said:


> A little last minute but is anyone interested in meeting up after the event on Saturday (20th)?
> 
> If we can gather enough interest, I'll organize a mini meet.
> 
> ...


 
  
 For makan?


----------



## lbbef

ezekiel77 said:


> For makan?




For both trying of gear and makan


----------



## FeedingNation

I'm new to these kinds of events, and actually don't know which stuff I should try out first ._.


----------



## audio123

feedingnation said:


> I'm new to these kinds of events, and actually don't know which stuff I should try out first ._.


 

 cans or iems


----------



## ezekiel77

lbbef said:


> For both trying of gear and makan


 
  
 Wish I could haha. My time in Canjam is limited and bookmarked with family obligations. Would want to ask you for a nice place to have steak though.


----------



## thatonenoob

feedingnation said:


> I'm new to these kinds of events, and actually don't know which stuff I should try out first ._.




As am I. I'll definitely being going iems first. Got more experience in them and am interested in buying some anyways haha. Meet up if you want? Well explore this together.


----------



## audio123

Will Echobox be participating? Didnt see their name on the listing but one of their product among the prizes


----------



## fairx

I just secured the canjam ticket and accomodation, coming with friend who tagged along because he wanted to sightseeing, and actually bought ticket so he could participate in scavenger hunt LOL. 
  
 I'd love to go too meet and makan but not sure with time and included companion (we don't even have decent enough iem)


----------



## thatonenoob

fairx said:


> I just secured the canjam ticket and accomodation, coming with friend who tagged along because he wanted to sightseeing, and actually bought ticket so he could participate in scavenger hunt LOL.
> 
> I'd love to go too meet and makan but not sure with time and included companion (he don't even have decent enough iem)


 
 hope to see you there!  PM me if you're wanting to meet up (I'll be there Sunday!)


----------



## FeedingNation

More into iems


----------



## audio123

feedingnation said:


> More into iems


 

 Go try local brand JOMO Audio first


----------



## FeedingNation

audio123 said:


> Go try local brand JOMO Audio first




Have quite an empty wallet for this event though...$170  [wonder where that $30 went, lol]


----------



## audio123

feedingnation said:


> Have quite an empty wallet for this event though...$170
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Dunu products then!


----------



## FeedingNation

audio123 said:


> Dunu products then!




I dunno...(dunu?), let's just see what I like then


----------



## audio123

feedingnation said:


> I dunno...(dunu?), let's just see what I like then


 
  
 Head down over to Lend Me Ur Ears booth


----------



## ezekiel77

Try the best of the best and see how far your current system is from that.


----------



## noobandroid

lbbef said:


> A little last minute but is anyone interested in meeting up after the event on Saturday (20th)?
> 
> If we can gather enough interest, I'll organize a mini meet.
> 
> ...




for makan, dengar dan amoi? hehe


----------



## echineko

ezekiel77 said:


> Wish I could haha. My time in Canjam is limited and bookmarked with family obligations. Would want to ask you for a nice place to have steak though.


 
 Steak KL also got la, cheaper some more. Have some local seafood, food center stuff, etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  


noobandroid said:


> for makan, dengar dan amoi? heh


 
  
 Amoi, you need to supply yourself la. How many amoi you know interested in this hobby so far?


----------



## jelt2359

Steak- Pan Pacific hotel is home to Morton's. Always my first choice, but then I'm biased since I lived in Chicago for a long time lol...


----------



## jefmohd

Regrettably missed the CanJam 2016. I will be looking forward to CanJam 2017.


----------



## ezekiel77

echineko said:


> Steak KL also got la, cheaper some more. Have some local seafood, food center stuff, etc


 
  
 Ipoh tadak haha. And apologies in advance to Singaporeans, is your Char Koay Teow still sweetish and is your bakuteh still clear pepper soup? Lol.


----------



## echineko

ezekiel77 said:


> Ipoh tadak haha. And apologies in advance to Singaporeans, is your Char Koay Teow still sweetish and is your bakuteh still clear pepper soup? Lol.


 
 Ohhh, snap! Oh no you didn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 But really, try the good local stuff la, same things we get back home for what. Eh, you free for coffee, etc after Saturday? Dinner got plans with friends, but can do kopitiam or something first.


----------



## ejong7

Guys janganlah bring out that Malaysian-Singaporean rivalry of us. We unite for this one time boleh tak?


----------



## jelt2359

echineko said:


> Ohhh, snap! Oh no you didn't
> 
> But really, try the good local stuff la, same things we get back home for what. Eh, you free for coffee, etc after Saturday? Dinner got plans with friends, but can do kopitiam or something first.




Malaysian hawker food is honestly so much better.


----------



## audio123

What will be your first hoot at canjam?


----------



## fairx

Lol this thread might derail with singling - manglish and the rest of the world wondering What are they talking bout XD


----------



## ezekiel77

Chill guys, I'm in it for the music and good eats. Last time I've been to S'pore was the early naughties. Frankly I can't wait.


----------



## audio123

Ready to meet John Moulton! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the wizard


----------



## noobandroid

audio123 said:


> Ready to meet John Moulton!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ready to meet all the "taukeh" of head-fi


----------



## audio123

noobandroid said:


> ready to meet all the "taukeh" of head-fi


 

 the dai lo of headfi haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 think we should convert back to english


----------



## Collot

Does this guy ever say something neutral or negative about a product? He seems like he loves everything and everything he has tried is kind of the best in the world. It's extremely annoying and suspicious.


----------



## ejong7

collot said:


> Does this guy ever say something neutral or negative about a product? He seems like he loves everything and everything he has tried is kind of the best in the world. It's extremely annoying and suspicious.


 

 If you're talking about Jude I think its more of theres too much stuff to talk about and he rather focus on the positives. The old old videos he made for headfi he would weigh pros and cons but consider that the video were quite long relative to these sorta videos where each product only had a couple of minutes at most. Thats my opinion anyways so don't quote Jude on this.


----------



## AxelCloris

collot said:


> Does this guy ever say something neutral or negative about a product? He seems like he loves everything and everything he has tried is kind of the best in the world. It's extremely annoying and suspicious.


 

 I had the opportunity to visit the Head-Fi offices recently and I can tell you that the number of products they have in the building is simply staggering. I see no conceivable way that Jude and Joe could produce a Head-Fi TV episode for every single product they receive, so it makes sense that they showcase the ones they like and the ones that bring something interesting to the table. When anyone discusses a topic they find interesting it's not unusual for them to show excitement, and Jude's posts and videos reflect that enthusiasm. I go about it the same way when I'm considering writing a product review. If it's not something I find enjoyable or fascinating then it's difficult to summon the effort required to write a full review, let alone produce an entire video segment.
  
 Here's a Head-Fi TV video where Jude talked about a product that didn't work for him. The concept behind the TakeT BPP is cool but he didn't notice any difference when using it, and as a result there's no love or "best in the world" to be found.
  
 tl;dr It only seems as though he likes everything because he doesn't talk much about the products that don't "wow" him.


----------



## jude

collot said:


> Does this guy ever say something neutral or negative about a product? He seems like he loves everything and everything he has tried is kind of the best in the world...


 
  
 Let's first talk about _this_ video specifically, since it's the one in this thread:
  

It's the 2016 CanJam Singapore Preview Video. The purpose of the video? To highlight just some of the cool products that will be there, and to hopefully attract more people to the show. If I've heard a product (like the Shangri-La, KSE1500, HD 800S, etc.) that just wows me--and if they're going to be at the show, _*and*_ if a lot people are eager to try them for themselves--then I think featuring those products in a video like this makes a great deal of sense.
  
 Now let me talk about the videos we make, in general, in the context of your comment:
  


axelcloris said:


> I had the opportunity to visit the Head-Fi offices recently and I can tell you that the number of products they have in the building is simply staggering. I see no conceivable way that Jude and Joe could produce a Head-Fi TV episode for every single product they receive, so it makes sense that they showcase the ones they like and the ones that bring something interesting to the table...


 
  
 Bingo.
  
 This suggestion that I like everything I hear would be instantly dispelled by a visit to my office. At any given time, we have so many products on-hand--with a constant influx of review units, loaners, and stuff we buy coming in--that we simply can not review it all.
  
 Anyone who knows me well has some idea of what my personal schedule is like, which is fairly characterized as being on the busier side. @AxelCloris, spent the better part of a business week at Head-Fi HQ working with us, and ask him (probably better via PM, so as to not derail this thread any further) how much listening time we were able to get in during that week. Yes, we got some listening time in--no, it's never as much as I'd like. Some days I'm lucky enough to spend hours on end listening, but my schedule (especially these last few years) has made those kinds of days harder to come by.
  
 Regarding making videos: Maybe @joe and I have crappy workflow (I don't think so, but we did learn to make YouTube videos by watching YouTube videos about how to make YouTube videos), but our videos can take some time to make. Days (and the associated costs of those days) go into making a video like this one. Video shooting time, writing, photography, editing, and occasionally associated travel--these are not insubstantial time-sucks and resource draws. In consideration of all that, what motivates us to do all that's necessary to make videos the way we do them are products we listen to and really like or love and think that others in the community might similarly like or love.
  


collot said:


> ...It's extremely annoying and suspicious.


 
  
 Well, if I'm annoying to you, perhaps that can't be helped. Suspicious? Am I recommending or showing enthusiasm for products that I'm alone in my appreciation of? While no one person can recommend any audio product (or any other kind of product for that matter) that _everyone_ will like, "suspicious" might suggest I have a history of dishonestly recommending stinkers that pretty much I alone like, and that most others end up not liking.
  
 One thing we learned about watching YouTube videos about how to make YouTube videos is that pretty much anyone can do them--they can be as simple as talking to a webcam and using your laptop's built-in mic, a bit more complicated as we do them, or full-on professionally assembled productions like TheVerge.com does them (and which I really dig).
  
 So, @Collot, if there's a type of video that you want to see--and even more so if it's what you think many others also want to see--then find some products that didn't impress you, flip your laptop lid open (which I'm assuming has a webcam), shoot a video to review them, upload them to YouTube, and embed your videos in posts on Head-Fi. I'm not kidding, I'm not being a smart-aleck--you should give it a try.
  
  
 Now, back to CanJam Singapore: It's 5:20 a.m. local time here in Singapore, and I've been flying for the better part of 24 hours. I ran into Jerry Harvey (of JH Audio) on the leg from NRT to SIN (though we unfortunately weren't seated together). I can't wait to see you all here. If you spot my name badge, please stop me and say hello.
  
 It doesn't take a psychic to see a fun weekend ahead.


----------



## kurochin

jude said:


> Let's first talk about _this_ video specifically, since it's the one in this thread:


 
  
 All I'll say is that your attire is extremely inappropriate. You really should be doing the video shirtless, to give viewers a better idea on how to dress for Singapore weather.


----------



## Currawong

Even though Jude was trolled (by a known, repeat offender), I do feel to add that he does work his proverbial rear-end off, including now, where he will be hard at getting CanJam in Singapore going. Joe too. 
  
 Just for fun, years ago, I tallied up all the products mentioned in all Jude's videos and found that, excluding Sennheiser, the number of sponsors' products came to about 50%. With Sennheiser it was somewhere around 70%. What's more, the mentioned products cover only a tiny fraction of those actually made by all the sponsors, so even irrespective of the fact that I know Jude just doesn't think in the way he is often accused, it would simply be physically impossible to be able to entertain such a bias even if he did.
  
 Sorry that I'm missing CanJam in SG this time. 


kurochin said:


> jude said:
> 
> 
> > Let's first talk about _this_ video specifically, since it's the one in this thread:
> ...


 
  
 Google image search "Nikongod r10" if you dare. I don't think Jude loves headphones so much he'd consider being naked with them.


----------



## gab840

ezekiel77 said:


> For makan?




Am In but we just need to fix the timings as chengye parade is also the same evening


----------



## gab840

lbbef said:


> A little last minute but is anyone interested in meeting up after the event on Saturday (20th)?
> 
> If we can gather enough interest, I'll organize a mini meet.
> 
> ...




Am In but we just need to fix the timings as chengye parade is also the same evening


----------



## Emerpus

currawong said:


> Google image search "Nikongod r10" if you dare. I don't think Jude loves headphones so much he'd consider being naked with them.


 
  
 I was curious ... damn, I was incapacitated after that ... Jude, Pls don't do any videos naked.


----------



## Jack Vang

currawong said:


> Even though Jude was trolled (by a known, repeat offender), I do feel to add that he does work his proverbial rear-end off, including now, where he will be hard at getting CanJam in Singapore going. Joe too.


 
  
 I had a conversation with Jude once over the phone and he politely let me know that he was still listening to me while doing a photo shoot for the buyers guide (I must've heard a couple of hundred shutter clicks in the few minutes the conversation lasted). The guy is a straight up machine. Wish I could've met you all at Singapore CanJam but it'll have to be SoCal CanJam. Looking forward to all the pics and posts!


----------



## Change is Good

collot said:


> Does this guy ever say something neutral or negative about a product? He seems like he loves everything and everything he has tried is kind of the best in the world. It's extremely annoying and suspicious.


----------



## somanydynamos

third_eye said:


> Hope everyone is getting excited for the show, only a few more days to go!! Here is a partial list of Specials that will be available at CanJam Singapore with more to come!!
> 
> *Brainwavz Audio *- Online coupon code valid until the second week of March
> *AAW *- 15% discount across the range and a chance to win a pair of W300AR customs with any purchase
> ...


 
  
 Has the 'more to come' here already?


----------



## thatonenoob

somanydynamos said:


> Has the 'more to come' here already? :wink_face:




I really want to know this as well. Hahahahha


----------



## ezekiel77

I don't think my wallet can take it anymore.


----------



## audio123

change is good said:


>


 

 this is funny


----------



## thatonenoob

ezekiel77 said:


> I don't think my wallet can take it anymore.




Yea...it's an interesting sight sometimes. Oh well at least you can take heart in the fact that you'll be able to obtain things at the best possible deal you can get this coming year. So long as you don't go to other can jams!!!


----------



## fairx

Guys, I'm going straight from JB to Woodlands, which MRT station is the most convenience to access Pan Pacific / Canjam, Esplanade of Promenade?


----------



## FeedingNation

Promenade would be closer, but if you don't mind walking, consider taking the red line to city hall, and walk from there


----------



## ArrancarV

fairx said:


> Guys, I'm going straight from JB to Woodlands, which MRT station is the most convenience to access Pan Pacific / Canjam, Esplanade of Promenade?


 
  


feedingnation said:


> Promenade would be closer, but if you don't mind walking, consider taking the red line to city hall, and walk from there


 
  
 Heya, I second that walking from Red Line to City Hall Station  You're from Woodlands MRT, it's a train down to City Hall directly. No need to change trains to go Promenade hahaha
  
 You'd prolly meet a couple of (if not a lot of) audiophiles heading to Cam Jam too!


----------



## ezekiel77

feedingnation said:


> Promenade would be closer, but if you don't mind walking, consider taking the red line to city hall, and walk from there


 
  
 If from Changi what would you suggest?


----------



## TJY95

Green line to City Hall from Changi ^^


----------



## ezekiel77

tjy95 said:


> Green line to City Hall from Changi ^^


 
  
 Thanks. Sorry for sounding nooby, but would alighting from Bugis MRT be ok as well?


----------



## somanydynamos

> Originally Posted by *ezekiel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks. Sorry for sounding nooby, but would alighting from Bugis MRT be ok as well?


 
  
 though it's on the green line but the train line to changi is like a spilt road so u will need to change train at Tanah Merah station and take the one bound for Joo Koon
  
 you may know understand what im talking about now but if u google 'singapore MRT map', you will get an idea
  
 the train from Changi doesnt connect to Bugis directly (i.e Changi to Joo Koon)


----------



## somanydynamos

fairx said:


> Guys, I'm going straight from JB to Woodlands, which MRT station is the most convenience to access Pan Pacific / Canjam, Esplanade of Promenade?


 
 Is this faster for you or would taking the Causeway Express / Johor Express that alights at Queens Street Terminal (Bugis) faster for u?
  
 Becoz if u are taking the Express buses, Cityhall is just one station away from Bugis and my experience with these Express bus are quite pleasent, RM 3.2 to bring you to Bugis


----------



## thatonenoob

ezekiel77 said:


> If from Changi what would you suggest?




I rarely take circle line but you can hang at paya lebar and go to esplanade or promenade.


----------



## fairx

thanks guys I don't mind walking from city hall, it's great meeting place and underground pass is nice


----------



## fairx

somanydynamos said:


> Is this faster for you or would taking the Causeway Express / Johor Express that alights at Queens Street Terminal (Bugis) faster for u?
> 
> Becoz if u are taking the Express buses, Cityhall is just one station away from Bugis and my experience with these Express bus are quite pleasent, RM 3.2 to bring you to Bugis


 
 I have limited experience in singapore, this express bus u mention is from Larkin or JB Sentral / KIK? if its cheap is a plus too i just want to limit walking / exchange. and my cepas card still have good amount loaded.


----------



## thatonenoob

fairx said:


> thanks guys I don't mind walking from city hall, it's great meeting place and underground pass is nice




Very nice I like the walk too.


----------



## somanydynamos

fairx said:


> I have limited experience in singapore, this express bus u mention is from Larkin or JB Sentral / KIK? if its cheap is a plus too i just want to limit walking / exchange. and my cepas card still have good amount loaded.


 
  
 it's from Msia immigration.
  
  
 after you clear it, head down to the bus terminal within the building
  
 there are buses which goes to woodlands, kranji and other places
  
 the one i always take is towards Queen Street terminal (Causeway Link / Johore express) which is 5 mins walk to Bugis MRT station and 1 station away from City Hall station
  
 it's about RM 3.2 and i'll say it's very cheap, not sure if cepas card is acceptable


----------



## jefmohd

Audio 123
 Money leow already cannot hoot just got myself  LAu, Ether C and Magister at one go..
 Don't what had come to me, may be going pisang (banana) already..
  
 Going to miss the 1st CanJam in SG. May be next time.


----------



## warrenpchi

*IMPORTANT!*  Hey guys, listen up!  I've been going over the show info with Ethan and Jude, and it looks like CanJam Sg is going to be a killer show.  Based on my past life as a CanJam organizer, and past experience with the long lines at the start of CanJam SoCal and CanJam London, I HIGHLY ADVISE that you guys buy your passes in advance on Eventbrite, and to arrive early for check-in.  You'll want to do so to avoid the line/wait to get in Saturday morning.  Trust me on this one.  There's too much to hear, and too little time to waste.


----------



## ezekiel77

It's like Disneyland for audiophiles. The lines will be long for the most popular rides haha.


----------



## jefmohd

ezekiel77
 Follow like Singaporean do, can chop place using tissue packet..


----------



## somanydynamos

jefmohd said:


> ezekiel77
> Follow like Singaporean do, can chop place using tissue packet..


----------



## echineko

jefmohd said:


> ezekiel77
> Follow like Singaporean do, can chop place using tissue packet..


 
 Nope, homey don't play that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  

  
 (edit: Yes, I'm old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## echineko

So Fostex is showing at Canjam, any sign of the TH-610?


----------



## fairx

warrenpchi said:


> *IMPORTANT!*  Hey guys, listen up!  I've been going over the show info with Ethan and Jude, and it looks like CanJam Sg is going to be a killer show.  Based on my past life as a CanJam organizer, and past experience with the long lines at the start of CanJam SoCal and CanJam London, I HIGHLY ADVISE that you guys buy your passes in advance on Eventbrite, and to arrive early for check-in.  You'll want to do so to avoid the line/wait to get in Saturday morning.  Trust me on this one.  There's too much to hear, and too little time to waste.


 
 My my!
  
 this reminds me of AFA and ComicFiesta. need to early and beat the home crowd


----------



## lbbef

Omg so exciting...
Can't wait for CanJam!!! 

If anyone wants to meet me up for listening to gear or food, just drop me a PM.


----------



## monkmobile

Hi
  
 i initially bought the 2 day pass but am only able to make it for 1 day now. I requested for a refund but i dont think it has been processed. Can one of the admin/organiser help me out with this?


----------



## noobandroid

ezekiel77 said:


> If from Changi what would you suggest?



i was gonna ask the same thing



tjy95 said:


> Green line to City Hall from Changi ^^



tqvm


----------



## nino9

Some questions: Is credit card payment accepted, and if yes, which ones?
  
 May I request a badge?


----------



## thatonenoob

nino9 said:


> Some questions: Is credit card payment accepted, and if yes, which ones?
> 
> May I request a badge?


 
 Hey guy's let's make things a little easier for the Mods.
  
 Those who need badges, please copy and paste and update this list.  Thanks!
  
 1) @thatonenoob
 2) @nino9
 3)
 4)
 ....


----------



## ezekiel77

jefmohd said:


> ezekiel77
> Follow like Singaporean do, can chop place using tissue packet..




Wah it's still being practiced?!

Salute.


----------



## third_eye

Hey guys, we are expecting a very big crowd this weekend. In order to help expedite everyone getting in quickly, I would recommend purchasing your tickets through Eventbrite as your badge can then be automatically printed at Registration. Please use this link: http://www.eventbrite.com/e/canjam-singapore-2016-tickets-18979344731?aff=es2
  
 Tickets can also be purchased at the door with cash or vis credit card (through Eventbrite). Look forward to seeing everyone in a couple days!


----------



## thatonenoob

third_eye said:


> Hey guys, we are expecting a very big crowd this weekend. In order to help expedite everyone getting in quickly, I would recommend purchasing your tickets through Eventbrite as your badge can then be automatically printed at Registration. Please use this link: http://www.eventbrite.com/e/canjam-singapore-2016-tickets-18979344731?aff=es2
> 
> Tickets can also be purchased at the door with cash or vis credit card (through Eventbrite). Look forward to seeing everyone in a couple days!


 
 Ohhhh is this a physical badge or the online one for our sig...sorry if this sounds silly I'm dead tired right now haha?


----------



## echineko

thatonenoob said:


> Ohhhh is this a physical badge or the online one for our sig...sorry if this sounds silly I'm dead tired right now haha?


 
 Go get some rest la then. And this is the physical one, not the forum profile badge.


----------



## thatonenoob

echineko said:


> Go get some rest la then. And this is the physical one, not the forum profile badge.


 
 Hahaha no I believe this is the list for those who want the forum badge.  Cause clearly our internet lives are more important.
  
 Those who need _forum_ badges, please copy and paste and update this list.  Thanks!
  
 1) @thatonenoob
 2) @nino9
 3)
 4)


----------



## Orky261

Bought my flight tickets, booked my hotel, and bought the CanJam ticket, I can't wait to try those 64 audio universals!


----------



## thatonenoob

orky261 said:


> Bought my flight tickets, booked my hotel, and bought the CanJam ticket, I can't wait to try those 64 audio universals!


 
 The real question is....*is your wallet ready?*


----------



## Orky261

thatonenoob said:


> The real question is....*is your wallet ready?*


 
  
 There will be a time where men will part with what's left of the content of their wallet and bank account but for now... let's celebrate this joyous occasion first.
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
 [size=10.8333px]The pain will come a bit later I suppose...[/size]


----------



## echineko

thatonenoob said:


> Hahaha no I believe this is the list for those who want the forum badge.  Cause clearly our internet lives are more important.


 
 You ask one thing, then answer another thing. Better get some sleep first la 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  


orky261 said:


> There will be a time where men will part with what's left of the content of their wallet and bank account but for now... let's celebrate this joyous occasion first.
> The pain will come a bit later I suppose...


 
  
 No, later comes the gnashing of teeth, and the lamentation of the womenfolk


----------



## thatonenoob

echineko said:


> You ask one thing, then answer another thing. Better get some sleep first la
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 No it's just to clarify.  Cause there's a couple of us who want the badge...and by that we  mean the forum badge.  So there's a short list for that.  Thought it might help the mods out instead of them having to scroll through the posts adding stuff manually.


----------



## TJY95

Via MRT:
  
 Red/North South Line: City Hall - from Woodlands take the train going towards Marina Bay/Marina South Pier
 Green/East West Line: City Hall - from Changi take the train to Tanah Merah and change to the train going towards Joo Koon
 Yellow/Circle Line: Promenade 
 Blue/Downtown Line: Promenade or Bayfront - walk via the Helix Bridge from Marina Bay Sands if coming from Bayfront
 Purple/North East Line: Alight at Dhoby Ghaut and change to the Red or Circle Line
  
 Via Bus:
  
 36, 56, 75, 97, 171, 195, 960, 961C
 36 goes from Changi to Pan Pacific. 
  
 Feel free to add other possible routes


----------



## thatonenoob

tjy95 said:


> Via MRT:
> 
> Red/North South Line: City Hall - from Woodlands take the train going towards Marina Bay/Marina South Pier
> Green/East West Line: City Hall - from Changi take the train to Tanah Merah and change to the train going towards Joo Koon
> ...


 
 A most excellent resource.  Thanks for that and hope to see you there!


----------



## lalala6

Just a day left to Canjam! Really excited to be able to attend this awesome event. Will personally be looking for an endgame IEM for myself, hopefully I can find one there. Currently, the Oriolus is at the top of my to-audition list. Interested to try the new JH audio lineup as well.

If anyone's interested to try stuff in my profile or sig (except desktop gear), do let me know via PM. I'll be there both days.


----------



## thatonenoob

lalala6 said:


> Just a day left to Canjam! Really excited to be able to attend this awesome event. Will personally be looking for an endgame IEM for myself, hopefully I can find one there. Currently, the Oriolus is at the top of my to-audition list. Interested to try the new JH audio lineup as well.
> 
> If anyone's interested to try stuff in my profile or sig (except desktop gear), do let me know via PM. I'll be there both days.


 
 I myself am looking for that as well.  Perhaps not endgame, but something solid...might be buying the N6 in fact.


----------



## echineko

thatonenoob said:


> I myself am looking for that as well.  Perhaps not endgame, but something solid...might be buying the N6 in fact.


 
 But isn't that on sale on Massdrop right now? Or you hoping to get a better deal?


----------



## thatonenoob

echineko said:


> But isn't that on sale on Massdrop right now? Or you hoping to get a better deal?


 
 Well, I do want to hear other things.  I might even purchase a custom if I feel like it.  I'm not sure the deals will be better, but I do hope they are at least somewhat comparable. I'm willing to spill a little more cash if it means have the earphone on hand and being able to see that it is in working order.  Also, massdrop is great but there are the shipping horror stories.  I must admit, with UIEMS, part of me just wants to be able to use it right away.


----------



## ezekiel77

You mean the Cayin N6?


----------



## thatonenoob

ezekiel77 said:


> You mean the Cayin N6?


 
 haha not really...the Noble 6.


----------



## echineko

thatonenoob said:


> Well, I do want to hear other things.  I might even purchase a custom if I feel like it.  I'm not sure the deals will be better, but I do hope they are at least somewhat comparable. I'm willing to spill a little more cash if it means have the earphone on hand and being able to see that it is in working order.  Also, massdrop is great but there are the shipping horror stories.  I must admit, with UIEMS, part of me just wants to be able to use it right away.


 
 Go for a custom la, there should be free impression services at Canjam some more. So far Massdrop hasn't given me any shipping problems, over here we have randomly stupid import taxation problems instead, dunno about Singapore >.>


----------



## ezekiel77

tjy95 said:


> Via Bus:
> 
> 36, 56, 75, 97, 171, 195, 960, 961C
> 36 goes from Changi to Pan Pacific.
> ...




Thank you! Bus #36 sounds like the most direct route from the airport. It'll be filled with audiophiles then.


----------



## thatonenoob

echineko said:


> Go for a custom la, there should be free impression services at Canjam some more. So far Massdrop hasn't given me any shipping problems, over here we have randomly stupid import taxation problems instead, dunno about Singapore >.>


 
 Part of me hopes UE brought their 3d scanner.  I would be so down for that hahaha.


----------



## thatonenoob

echineko said:


> Go for a custom la, there should be free impression services at Canjam some more. So far Massdrop hasn't given me any shipping problems, over here we have randomly stupid import taxation problems instead, dunno about Singapore >.>


 
 Honestly this is a very hard call right now. At the same time I don't mind just splurging out on the N6 (I've tested it for a little bit now)...I'm always tempted by the existence of even more awesome gear.  And that's what Canjam's for.  And that's why my wallet might cry.


----------



## fattycheesebeef

So excited for CanJam Singapore!


----------



## thatonenoob

ezekiel77 said:


> Thank you! Bus #36 sounds like the most direct route from the airport. It'll be filled with audiophiles then.


 
 I dun like buses, would suggest MRT.  Might even be able to get a seat at Tanah Merah.  Just saying.


----------



## Raddiqal11

I will also recommend the train although you will have to transfer at tanah merah and subsequently walk to take a bus. It's probably the most reliable especially in terms of timings. Averaging 4-5 mins between trains!


----------



## thatonenoob

raddiqal11 said:


> I will also recommend the train although you will have to transfer at tanah merah and subsequently walk to take a bus. It's probably the most reliable especially in terms of timings. Averaging 4-5 mins between trains!


 
 Especially if you have suitcases and what not!!!!


----------



## audio123

saturday is 9 to 6?


----------



## ezekiel77

Yup.


----------



## audio123

ezekiel77 said:


> Yup.


 

 thks


----------



## Uncle E1

do drop by E1 next to AK to say hi!


----------



## fairx

I hope E1 will give good discount. If all fails (wallet) I put my trust in Soundmagic


----------



## piotrus-g

Arrived in SG today with Emil (Lime Ears) already spent some quility time with Music Sanctuary guys (big THANKS!!!)
  
 ...and now to sleep off 20h flight.
  
 See you guys soon, we are so super excited to be here


----------



## chanjin

Still not late for the party right!? hope I can meet up and join with some of you as I dont want to be loitering around alone especially that I dont have that much knowledge and experience bout audio gear..I might come down around 1-2PM on Saturday,coming from the east side...


----------



## thatonenoob

chanjin said:


> Still not late for the party right!? hope I can meet up and join with some of you as I dont want to be loitering around alone especially that I dont have that much knowledge and experience bout audio gear..I might come down around 1-2PM on Saturday,coming from the east side...


 
 I'll be there Sunday if you're interested.  I'm just an enthusiast...and we could go around and see some stuff.


----------



## jasonxff

Hey guys,i have a question to ask. Unfortunately i noticed that there`s a line of visible crack on my JH16 pro,is it possible for me to go visit the Jerry Harvey booth here at CanJam Singapore and ask for help from those guys at the booth? I mean like without the hassle of sending my JH16 all the way to the US to "fix" the problem? LOL


----------



## ClieOS

Will bring FiiO X7 with mid power module (AM2), my trusty Etymotic ER4S, Hifiman RE1000, Ostry KC08 and VE Zen 2.0 to the show. If any of you find me on the floor and want to try any of them out, do ask. I will be off to Singapore in about 8 hrs


----------



## ezekiel77

clieos said:


> Will bring FiiO X7 with mid power module (AM2), my trusty Etymotic ER4S, Hifiman RE1000, Ostry KC08 and VE Zen 2.0 to the show. If any of you find me on the floor and want to try any of them out, do ask. I will be off to Singapore in about 8 hrs




Would love to take you up on the offer. Been very curious about the VE Zen.


----------



## ezekiel77

Also is anyone bringing the Pinnacle P1? Let's be friends.


----------



## chanjin

thatonenoob said:


> I'll be there Sunday if you're interested.  I'm just an enthusiast...and we could go around and see some stuff.




I'm in for that..kindly let me know what time you're going on Sunday.

Good morning everyone..


----------



## Uncle E1

jasonxff said:


> Hey guys,i have a question to ask. Unfortunately i noticed that there`s a line of visible crack on my JH16 pro,is it possible for me to go visit the Jerry Harvey booth here at CanJam Singapore and ask for help from those guys at the booth? I mean like without the hassle of sending my JH16 all the way to the US to "fix" the problem? LOL


 

 really don't think that it is possible as Jerry will not be bringing his lab along.  you may want to look up Joseph of Jomo instead.  He maybe able to do it for you in Singapore but not at CanJam.


----------



## noobandroid

i really wonder how we going to recognize each other when we don't even know each other's face @@

I'll be bringing my usual
hd650
q701+plussound audio cable
btg audio interconnect 
shonyun 306a
dx90
q460
xiaomi piston and hybrid
c6iem
mee duos gold


----------



## echineko

noobandroid said:


> i really wonder how we going to recognize each other when we don't even know each other's face @@



That's what the physical badges we get upon registration are for la


----------



## noobandroid

echineko said:


> That's what the physical badges we get upon registration are for la



it doesn't write our headfi id so how do we know we holla the right guy?


----------



## Uncle E1

anyone had already arrived in Singapore?  most welcome to visit E1 at Orchard.  if you need directions, please whatsapp +6597896899.


----------



## echineko

noobandroid said:


> it doesn't write our headfi id so how do we know we holla the right guy?



I'm assuming it does, it is a headfi event after all. I'd be very surprised if I'm mistaken


----------



## noobandroid

echineko said:


> I'm assuming it does, it is a headfi event after all. I'd be very surprised if I'm mistaken



eventbrite ticket is based off our irl name,maybe we can write our nick ourselves on it, easy recognition


----------



## Dasumemi1215

Can't make it to CANJAM Singapore but I'm going to CANJAM in Costa Mesa in March


----------



## echineko

noobandroid said:


> eventbrite ticket is based off our irl name,maybe we can write our nick ourselves on it, easy recognition



No need to think so much, get there first and see how. Still don't think it will be needed, this ain't their first rodeo.


----------



## ezekiel77

noobandroid said:


> eventbrite ticket is based off our irl name,maybe we can write our nick ourselves on it, easy recognition


 
  
 Even better we just write the gear we brought in the name tag. So I'll just look around for people bringing the KSE1500 lol.


----------



## ezekiel77

echineko said:


> No need to think so much, get there first and see how. Still don't think it will be needed, this ain't their first rodeo.


 
  
 Yeah actually. I like to keep my head-fi and facebook lives separate haha.


----------



## thatonenoob

ezekiel77 said:


> Yeah actually. I like to keep my head-fi and facebook lives separate haha.


 
 Haha you could try...but not really.


----------



## 445685

Will bring HD 650 and Oppo HA-2. I'm still a noob in the head-fi world but super excited to get ears full of new gears. Packing hand luggage only for the leg to SG, but booked checkin luggage for the flight back to KL, just in case...


----------



## thatonenoob

ethnicolor said:


> Will bring HD 650 and Oppo HA-2. I'm still a noob in the head-fi world but super excited to get ears full of new gears. Packing hand luggage only for the leg to SG, but booked checkin luggage for the flight back to KL, just in case...


 
 Very naise!  Will probably bring a couple of my IEMs, ER4 for sure....need that as my reference for speed and clarity.


----------



## thatonenoob

_Hehehe....._well I just bought the N6 from massdrop.  The price was too good to pass up.


----------



## ezekiel77

thatonenoob said:


> _Hehehe....._well I just bought the N6 from massdrop.  The price was too good to pass up.


 
  
 That's a good strategy. You go in Canjam poor, might still get poisoned, but less likely to spend now haha.
  
 That is, until you get to the Noble booth and listen to the N6 and K10 side by side.

 "Ohh noooooo..."


----------



## thatonenoob

ezekiel77 said:


> That's a good strategy. You go in Canjam poor, might still get poisoned, but less likely to spend now haha.
> 
> That is, until you get to the Noble booth and listen to the N6 and K10 side by side.
> 
> "Ohh noooooo..."


 
 The K10 price is so high, I can't really be poisoned by it.  There's this point where the price causes poison to become ineffective!


----------



## thatonenoob

ezekiel77 said:


> That's a good strategy. You go in Canjam poor, might still get poisoned, but less likely to spend now haha.
> 
> That is, until you get to the Noble booth and listen to the N6 and K10 side by side.
> 
> "Ohh noooooo..."


 
 But on a more serious note, the N6 sounds very good.  And I tried the SE846, W60, UM Pro 50, and several others.  It's got a SQ that puts it in a very good place.


----------



## ezekiel77

thatonenoob said:


> But on a more serious note, the N6 sounds very good.  And I tried the SE846, W60, UM Pro 50, and several others.  It's got a SQ that puts it in a very good place.


 
  
 Great to know. If I have time I'll audit it too. Knowing everyone else will be queueing for the K10 lol.
  
  
  
 So what's the official attire there?
  
 Will I be denied entry if I come in a tee, knee-length cargos and crocs?


----------



## thatonenoob

ezekiel77 said:


> Great to know. If I have time I'll audit it too. Knowing everyone else will be queueing for the K10 lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Must not forget the coffee shop favorite...singlets and old sports pants with flip flops


----------



## ben1996hi

Anyone bringing the rhapsodio solar? Would love to give it a try !


----------



## audio123

ben1996hi said:


> Anyone bringing the rhapsodio solar? Would love to give it a try !


 

 maybe someone from the US will bring it. Would love to try it too!


----------



## tassardar

I will be bringing down my KSE1500 on Saturday in the afternoon if anyone is interested to test together with some EQ setting I made that will make it a whole lot more exciting. Do drop me a PM and preferably bring your own tips!


----------



## fairx

Guys anybody could be responsible enough to create temp Whatsapp group for can jam so everyone could meet / organize things swiftly ?

Or firechat? Now that's a nice alternative.

Just saying.


----------



## thatonenoob

fairx said:


> Guys anybody could be responsible enough to create temp Whatsapp group for can jam so everyone could meet / organize things swiftly ?
> 
> Or firechat? Now that's a nice alternative.
> 
> Just saying.


 
 I believe there's one going around, but if you want PM me.  I'll gladly do it!


----------



## FidelityCastro

ben1996hi said:


> Anyone bringing the rhapsodio solar? Would love to give it a try !




Yep I'll try to bring mine.


----------



## ezekiel77

fidelitycastro said:


> Yep I'll try to bring mine.


 
  
 You're plenty in demand haha. Hope to see you there as well.


----------



## xuan87

Hi guys, currently typing this from my office in Changi, an extremely forsaken place to work in ><
  
 Been seeing alot of suggestions and recommendations on how to get to Pan Pacific aka Canjam so I'm weighing in since I make the trip almost daily:
  
 1) By train/MRT: Basically you'll get onto the train station location at Terminal 2 (your flight might land in any of the 3 terminals so take note), take the train to Tanah Merah which you'll NEED TO GET OFF, and switch to the train heading in the direction of towards Joo Koon. To help, there will be signs of "To City" pasted on the doors and barriers. After that, just chill on the train all the way to City Hall and get off there. Then you can walk through the underground mall, Citylink (hence avoiding the sun) to Pan Pacific.
  
 2) By bus 36: Looking at the route, the bus ride will not be that long since it will travel on the highway. Best part of the travelling this way is that the bus will stop right outside of Pan Pacific, so there will be minimal walking. You can find the bus at the bus terminal located in the basement of Terminal 2
  
*How much luggage are you carrying?*
 1) If you're not carrying alot, for example, a backpack and maybe a hand carry bag, you can consider the bus.
  
 2) If you pulling along a medium or large size luggage, consider skipping the bus and getting on the train instead.
  
 3) If both your hands will be full managing your luggages, consider not being a cheapo and taking the cab/taxi instead. Singapore cabs are much cheaper than elsewhere and you will be ensure the most comfortable trip. Do note that there will be a surcharge in addition to other surcharges so YMMV. What's unlikely to happen is your getting cheated, most of our taxi drivers are honest.
  
 If you put up a "Heading to Canjam" sign, who knows, you might be able to share a ride with other audiophiles!


----------



## jelt2359

Heading home to Singapore in 8 hours. C'yall tomorrow!

Please PM me to arrange auditions if you wanna.


----------



## thatonenoob

Just curious, but able how many people are attending at this point?


----------



## thatonenoob

xuan87 said:


> Hi guys, currently typing this from my office in Changi, an extremely forsaken place to work in ><
> 
> Been seeing alot of suggestions and recommendations on how to get to Pan Pacific aka Canjam so I'm weighing in since I make the trip almost daily:
> 
> ...


 
 Totally agree.  The cab at most is 20 to 30 bucks.  And even that's pushing it.  Take a cab.  You won't regret it.  Probably.


----------



## kAi117

I want to go so badly (-.-)
 Never been to a camjam before. I have the ie80's and i think they sound incredible, but I know how much more headphones are capable of than the sennheiser ie80s, even though they sound better than most circumaural headphones for the same price, I think


----------



## HeadAmpTeam

Just got into town, this one's going to be an epic CanJam!


----------



## thatonenoob

headampteam said:


> Just got into town, this one's going to be an epic CanJam!


 
 Weather is being very nice right now.  Hahaha!


----------



## Sennheiser

Just want to share our special offers, exclusive only at CanJam Singapore 2016. Come by and say hi!


----------



## RedTwilight

noobandroid said:


> it doesn't write our headfi id so how do we know we holla the right guy?


 
  
 Well we could wear our CanjamSG shirts.. Should have the HFIDs on them yea?


----------



## thatonenoob

Well folks made a small group for Canjam SG group!  Feel free to PM if you'd like to be added.


----------



## moriez

jude said:


> ​ ​




  
 A rough $20000 on the table. I feel sick. Literally


----------



## rahul2000

Should people in Headphone Trade ( Import and Distribution ) attend this event ? Is this a Trade Show or meant for Consumers and Audio Enthusiasts


----------



## thatonenoob

rahul2000 said:


> Should people in Headphone Trade ( Import and Distribution ) attend this event ? Is this a Trade Show or meant for Consumers and Audio Enthusiasts


 
 It's my understanding that several distributors will be there. I'm sure the mods can answer this better though.


----------



## Orky261

moriez said:


> A rough $20000 on the table. I feel sick. Literally


 
  
 That's not even its final form.


----------



## fusionsword

Hope I'm not late to the party...are those shirts still available? 

If yes:fusionsword|M|Black|1

How do we go about collecting them on the day itself? 
(also I can't wait to meet other fellow audiophiles, local and abroad!!!)


----------



## Uncle E1

the who and who of head-fi has already arrived!


----------



## bmichels

I am really really looking forward for the first listening feedback on this baby (the NEW Stax SRM212) .  It should be there in prototype stage.
  
 Also, I would like to know_ d_*oes it runs on Battery or AC.*
  
 And...if someone could post a* picture of the Back panel.*.. to see which connectors are there
  
 thanks in advance


----------



## audio123

12 hours to go


----------



## YoengJyh

sennheiser said:


> Just want to share our special offers, exclusive only at CanJam Singapore 2016. Come by and say hi!


 
  
 Does Sennheiser selling those accessories like HD800 bands.. replacement of ear pads?


----------



## YoengJyh

Is UE joining the event? Wish i could listen to UERR.


----------



## karloil

attending canjam with a closed wallet.....heck i'll just bring my ezlink card


----------



## fairx

karloil said:


> attending canjam with a closed wallet.....heck i'll just bring my ezlink card


Same. Just some cash for makan2.


----------



## karloil

fairx said:


> Same. Just some cash for makan2.


 
  
 oh yeah, and that too!!!


----------



## RedBull

I am COMIIINNGGGG .............. !!!!


----------



## 445685

Reached SG....rainy. Well, good thing that weather will not matter tomorrow, haha.


----------



## kchew

Ready for war, whoops I mean CanJam. See you all tomorrow!


----------



## musikaladin

...only have time Sunday after lunch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... but at least I have some time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... life is good!


----------



## third_eye

Can't wait to see everyone tomorrow, started early with a pre-CanJam mini-meet! Come early, it's gonna get busy!


----------



## audio123

third_eye said:


> Can't wait to see everyone tomorrow, started early with a pre-CanJam mini-meet! Come early, it's gonna get busy!


 
 cant wait! where will you be locate at?


----------



## jasonxff

uncle e1 said:


> really don't think that it is possible as Jerry will not be bringing his lab along.  you may want to look up Joseph of Jomo instead.  He maybe able to do it for you in Singapore but not at CanJam.


 
 Thank you Uncle E1 for the info. So i assume Jomo is a local company?


----------



## 284033

jasonxff said:


> Thank you Uncle E1 for the info. So i assume Jomo is a local company?




Jomo Audio is a Singapore based custom iem company.


----------



## jasonxff

kozato said:


> Jomo Audio is a Singapore based custom iem company.


 
 i see,so does jomo take in other brands of ciem for the reshell service too? And is there any risks involved?


----------



## audio123

jasonxff said:


> i see,so does jomo take in other brands of ciem for the reshell service too? And is there any risks involved?


 

 Yes he does reshelling also and see how beautifully crafted the iems are!


----------



## RedTwilight

jasonxff said:


> i see,so does jomo take in other brands of ciem for the reshell service too? And is there any risks involved?




JOMO aka RealSpark gotten pretty good already but I think he only works with BA, so no hybrid reshelling.


----------



## jasonxff

redtwilight said:


> JOMO aka @RealSpark gotten pretty good already but I think he only works with BA, so no hybrid reshelling.


 
  
 Thanks bro,i`ve sent a pm to realspark ord but btw,what do u mean by hybrid reshelling?


----------



## Phenic

Can anyone help me get a shirt? 
  
 Won't be able to make it down to Pan Pacific.


----------



## RealSpark

jasonxff said:


> Thanks bro,i`ve sent a pm to realspark ord but btw,what do u mean by hybrid reshelling?




Hybrid IEM, like BA plus dynamic.


----------



## DarknightDK

Gonna be there too! Really glad to finally be able to attend a canjam!


----------



## moedawg140

fusionsword said:


> Hope I'm not late to the party...are those shirts still available?
> 
> If yes:fusionsword|M|Black|1
> 
> ...




Got you down!


----------



## gab840

Ah.. The excitement of CanJam couldn't let me sleep... Still awake and 4.5 hour to go.....


----------



## gab840

kchew said:


> Ready for war, whoops I mean CanJam. See you all tomorrow!



Surely will check your rig there!!!


----------



## gab840

third_eye said:


> Can't wait to see everyone tomorrow, started early with a pre-CanJam mini-meet! Come early, it's gonna get busy!




Damn mini meet shouls have informed,i could have come..


----------



## fairx

Finally the D-day!


----------



## joe

*Click here for the CanJam Singapore 2016 Impressions thread!*


----------



## ahmadfaizadnan

when is the next Singapore's CanJam?


----------

